# what is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?



## noracan

I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
What do you miss the most?
I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## chicois8

a couple of no fee ATM cards......


----------



## Mainecoons

My tools. Particularly for electrical, plumbing and tile.


----------



## Joycee

My electric blanket. It is a lot colder here than I anticipated.


----------



## noracan

*what did you bring to Mexico..?*

Where are you that you need an electric blanket? Can you buy one in Mexico? I remember how hard it was to find one when I lived in China. it was way below zero there and all I could find was a 2X3 piece of an electric blanket and the Chinese were convinced that it would catch fire and I would die if I used it. But I'm still here. Thanks for the suggestion, Joyce.









Joycee said:


> My electric blanket. It is a lot colder here than I anticipated.


----------



## MtnWoman

noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?


I am so glad I brought my Select Comfort bed. Good mattresses are pricey and my back thanks me!

What do I miss? My Toddy cold brew coffee maker and my sewing machine.


----------



## f3drivr

MtnWoman said:


> I am so glad I brought my Select Comfort bed. Good mattresses are pricey and my back thanks me!


I bought a King Size mattress for less than $300 at Famsa and it is the most comfortable mattress I have ever had.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Vonage for having a US phone number


----------



## makaloco

Three large cartons of books in English! They are hard to come by in my area and very pricey if found.


----------



## leegleze

Dog & cat treats: Very expensive and not much variety here, so I always ask folks to bring them down for me.
Some over-the-counter drugs which are hard to find here (Gravol, etc.)
Oh, and slippers and sandals: impossible to find for Women's size 12 feet!


----------



## MtnWoman

leegleze said:


> Dog & cat treats: Very expensive and not much variety here, so I always ask folks to bring them down for me.
> Some over-the-counter drugs which are hard to find here (Gravol, etc.)
> Oh, and slippers and sandals: impossible to find for Women's size 12 feet!


If it makes you feel any better, even Women's size 10 shoes are muy difícil. The clerks just look at my feet in disbelief and sigh.


----------



## leegleze

MtnWoman said:


> If it makes you feel any better, even Women's size 10 shoes are muy difícil. The clerks just look at my feet in disbelief and sigh.


The only thing to do is to find a good and creative hurachi maker. Even so, the cute little dancing shoes with heels are not his expertise, so I go dancing in fancy size 10 flip-flops and pay for it the next day. Oyyy!


----------



## Salto_jorge

UPS to protect my computer.


----------



## jan fuller

Books in english are hard, and pricy. Ive seen a few at the Sanbons chain. Ive learned to read Spanish quite well.


----------



## mycielogrande

My husand brought all his tools with him (very expensive to buy here, IF you can find them)....the recip saw is the thing he used the most here, but our workers were amazed at some of his other tools as well...they've never seen them before...like a hammer drill, etc. I like the heat gun for carmalizing in baking. Good strong metal ladders (most are expensive and cheaply made here), and his hand truck "dolly" has proved invaluable....good sewing machines are easy to get here and not all that expensive to buy. I brought my 4 with me, and there are great inexpensive repair shops for them here. Bring GOOD towels...again...the good ones are hard to find.


----------



## Queretaro

My Kindle Ebook Reader. It is really hard and expensive to get English books down here, but now I can get almost all the books I need.


----------



## cairolien

good belgian chocolate - that is hard to find here


----------



## RVGRINGO

Actually, we have a good connection for Belgian chocolate, from Guadalajara sources, via a Belgian who lives at Lake Chapala. We buy some from him each week.


----------



## cairolien

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, we have a good connection for Belgian chocolate, from Guadalajara sources, via a Belgian who lives at Lake Chapala. We buy some from him each week.


That sounds great! Do you have any contact details?


----------



## RVGRINGO

No, not for publication, as he is a private individual.


----------



## digeller

*Totally agree*

I totally agree with Joyce. I am very happy that someone suggested to bring an electric blanket. It is keeping me toasty at night. 



noracan said:


> Where are you that you need an electric blanket? Can you buy one in Mexico? I remember how hard it was to find one when I lived in China. it was way below zero there and all I could find was a 2X3 piece of an electric blanket and the Chinese were convinced that it would catch fire and I would die if I used it. But I'm still here. Thanks for the suggestion, Joyce.


----------



## dsuehurst

I miss Vanilla Wafers, and Jello Pudding Mix, as you can tell I like Banana Pudding. Most things I have adapted to here and if you search hard enough, you can find, although you will pay a high price for some items. I am glad I brought my electic can opener, my toaster oven, my dishes, etc.


----------



## tftimm

This is a great post, especially for those who might be moving to Mexico. Interesting stuff!


----------



## kcowan

Most people that relocate permanently still get back north regularly in the summer, so the decision that is once and for all relates to heavy things. Also there are regular travelers who will bring things down for residents if they are relatively light and portable.


----------



## elchante

i'm glad that i brought a good set of cookware. even though i rent furnished houses, they don't always have the type of pots and pans that i'm used to. also, my L.L.Bean flannel sheets. sometimes the fitted sheet doesn't fit on my bed, but i can use the flat sheet as an extra layer for warmth. 

Start The Evolution Without Me! | Beware–Here be random thoughts, pointless ponders, meandering moments and misfired synapses!


----------



## ronycoca

*Only one thing needed to live in Mexico*

Black licorice


----------



## kcowan

ronycoca said:


> Black licorice


:clap2:
We have several mules who regularly bring it down for DW. She likes the Dutch stuff (cats) best.


----------



## ronycoca

*Bring it on.*



kcowan said:


> :clap2:
> We have several mules who regularly bring it down for DW. She likes the Dutch stuff (cats) best.


Ohh Dutch salted licorice is so good. I also like Panda from Finland.


----------



## justincase

10 or 12 years ago I would agree with some of the posts of things you cannot find in Mexico. But today, unless you live in a hut on a remote beach somewhere, I dont think I would agree with any, except the food items. Makes you become a pretty creative cook, to create things you would normally get from a box or can.

I can say that there are things I wont buy in Mexico because of the high prices, like small electronics, which can be 30% or more than in the USA.

10 or so years ago I couldnt find balsamic vinegar or kosher salt, but now I would say that really good, not overpriced wines are difficult to find, not much else really.


----------



## WAXIEDOS

*Vitamins*

I learned the hard way that if you take vitamins and/or supplements, you had better
bring enough down for the length of your stay. Other than the main ones (vit C,vit E)
it's almost impossible to find them!


----------



## Mexstan

My tools and my truck.
I am not really in agreement with all the posts to date about not being able to obtain certain irtems here in Mexico. Maybe in some areas, some items are not available, but here in Queretaro where I live, almost everything is available, but in some cases you do need to know where to look. Any tool you can buy in the states is available here too, but is sometimes a bit more expensive than north of the border, although prices are coming down. That being said, we still do some shopping in the states when we head north.

Need my truck to tow my 5th wheel RV.


----------



## sonny1

noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


A short-wave radio. Where I was, there was no cable...and I needed world news.


----------



## RVGRINGO

After thirty two posts, I must inform all of you that you are in serious trouble and have failed to mention the indispensable.......... I brought my wife!
There, now I'm out of trouble.


----------



## TundraGreen

I wish I had brought some dielectric unions. They are used to join copper pipe to galvanized pipe to prevent the dissimilar metals from causing problems down the road. I am putting in some new plumbing and apparently nobody in Mexico worries about that problem.


----------



## MCL

Personal care products (including feminine products) if you are particular. (I can't use scented products.)

My computer - public internet computers are often problematical and/or infected.

Some items of sentimental value. It feels more like home, lessens transition homesickness.

Miss the most? 
Finding GOOD bluejeans that fit right.
Cheddar Cheese. (Walmart in Morelia has it.)
Good, economical cell service.


----------



## MCL

elchante said:


> i'm glad that i brought a good set of cookware.


SO TRUE about the cookware! And the utensils and flatware I find here are cheap, flimsy and awful.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Super Lake, at Lake Chapala, carries Cabot Cheddar and others. Soriana, in Chapala, caries some cheddar too.


----------



## MCL

Salto_jorge said:


> UPS to protect my computer.


TRUE! My "adopted son" burnt one out due to a poor power connection... And my husband and I have each replaced power converters on our laptops.


----------



## MCL

RVGRINGO said:


> Super Lake, at Lake Chapala, carries Cabot Cheddar and others. Soriana, in Chapala, caries some cheddar too.


It's a little far from us. What about closer to the state of MX, say Toluca?


----------



## RVGRINGO

There are folks living all over Mexico, who find it useful to make an annual trip to Chapala just to stock up on those 'hard to find' groceries imported from the USA, Canada, Europe, etc. They can cost more, of course, but they are here and you don't have to cross a border.


----------



## dstan

My lightweight, and ealily compressable, down jacket...not a big "puffy", but a thinner type jacket. I have had people offer to buy it off my back! It has been invaluable for those cold nights and mornings.


----------



## conklinwh

RVGRINGO said:


> There are folks living all over Mexico, who find it useful to make an annual trip to Chapala just to stock up on those 'hard to find' groceries imported from the USA, Canada, Europe, etc. They can cost more, of course, but they are here and you don't have to cross a border.


Actually Mega in San Miguel has a pretty large "import" section but I've found that Superama in Queretaro is probably the closest place I've seen to US supermarket. I have heard that there is an HEB in San Luis Potosi but never been there.


----------



## clint

This is a question all should ask before making the move , without a doubt my tools have been the most important thing


----------



## Sisalena

WAXIEDOS said:


> I learned the hard way that if you take vitamins and/or supplements, you had better
> bring enough down for the length of your stay. Other than the main ones (vit C,vit E)
> it's almost impossible to find them!


I found some really great vitamins at Costco - Vivioptal. A 3 month supply of one-a-day softgels costs about 350 pesos, and they have everything in them. Also, there are Nature's Sunshine reps. in most larger cities. 

I'm glad I brought 2 microwaves, a generator, and lots of books. LOL! I know, that's more than one item, but just couldn't narrow it down to only one.

Things I miss most? Fordhook Lima beans, Keebler cookies, good quality dog food at a reasonable price (I really miss Pet Smart stores). This list could get very long........


----------



## deborahc9133

I agree about english books and magazines. I found some at walmart but they are more expensive than here and mostly bestsellers. The airports also have some, again expensive. People visiting hotels often leave paperback behind. does amazon deliver go Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

deborahc9133 said:


> I agree about english books and magazines. I found some at walmart but they are more expensive than here and mostly bestsellers. The airports also have some, again expensive. People visiting hotels often leave paperback behind. does amazon deliver go Mexico?


I assume you know about some of the sources for English language books in Mexico. There is an English language book store in Guadalajara, Sandys on Tepeyac. The "Lake Chapala Society" is rumored to have one of the largest collections in Latin America. There must be English Language books store(s) in Mexico City. Finally, you can consider a Kindle or a Kindle app for an iPhone/iPad/Android. It is a very easy way to get English language books anywhere.


----------



## deborahc9133

*thanks*



TundraGreen said:


> I assume you know about some of the sources for English language books in Mexico. There is an English language book store in Guadalajara, Sandys on Tepeyac. The "Lake Chapala Society" is rumored to have one of the largest collections in Latin America. There must be English Language books store(s) in Mexico City. Finally, you can consider a Kindle or a Kindle app for an iPhone/iPad/Android. It is a very easy way to get English language books anywhere.


We live/will live in Colima and I have not seen any bookstores there


----------



## RVGRINGO

From Colima, I would suggest that you take a look at Sandi's website. They can get anything you may want and will send it to you anywhere in Mexico:

Bienvenido a Sandi S.A.


----------



## moonleit1011

*One item...*



noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


Yes to the toolbox and ATM card...and we brought our Vonage service for telephone and also now use Skype with webcam on our laptop to stay connected to family back in the U.S. If you don't have Vonage, it's the U.S. telephone service that with your U.S. phone number can be used with any internet connection in the world but looks like a local call to those "at home." With Skype we usually have to set an agreed upon time. With Vonage, the "kids" can just call and chat while they're in the car. Great for the transition in moving -- we've been here 3 1/2 months and plan on up to 2 more years at least. We have traveled many times and in many locations in Mexico, but moving here has had its challenges in learning how to get things done in different ways than being a tourist. You'll of course have to bring patience. Depending on where you live, you'll have WalMart and Costco available as well as Office Depot or Office Max.


----------



## elchante

deborahc9133 said:


> We live/will live in Colima and I have not seen any bookstores there


Deborah, one other thing you might do is check with other gringos living in Colima about places to swap books. i live in Jocotepec on the western end of Lake Chapala, and there are several places within easy driving distance where i can swap the books i've read for those i haven't. these are in public places, i.e. restaurants, hotels, coffee shops. 

i've been here for three years and i have yet to buy a new book, even though i read a lot. but i'm glad that i brought a lot of books with me from the US because it gave me things to swap in the first place.


----------



## kcowan

Also make sure to bring satellite TV with you. Staying connected is better if you are getting something other than CNN and Fox News (and the Amercian Network of reruns).


----------



## cesar&jody

definatly english books, shaving cream( as its really expensive here), dill pickle chips and twizzlers!!!


----------



## ronycoca

cesar&jody said:


> definatly english books, shaving cream( as its really expensive here), dill pickle chips and twizzlers!!!


Shop Mega for shaving cream, real cheap. Also available occasionally at Waldos.


----------



## cesar&jody

ronycoca said:


> Shop Mega for shaving cream, real cheap. Also available occasionally at Waldos.


The stuff at Waldos is what I resort to, but its just not the same. and at the mega and soriana there isnt much of a selection for women, and its 80 pesos!! lol, In Canada, I paid maybe $3 for the mine. I have sensitive skin so when friends or family come down for visits i usually get them to bring that and stacks of candy and chips!


----------



## PinkChili

Don't even bother with shaving cream...just get some cheap hair conditioner! It's nice and slippery so less damage to your skin and you'll get a wicked close shave. I, too, have sensitive skin and have been using conditioner for years with no nicks or irritation...try it, you'll be amazed!!!


----------



## cesar&jody

good idea pinkchili!! i will def try that instead!!


----------



## Uk moe

*Skype*



ExpatPumpkin said:


> Vonage for having a US phone number



Download skype, it will give you a us phone #


----------



## Oldjuggy

*Things to bring*



noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


A sense of adventure and an expectation of something different is a must have. Mexico is great, people warm and friendly but it's not home ... and that is the best thing about Mexico. Be prepared to meet people from all over the planet and be prepared to enjoy ... Bring an open mind.


----------



## Belizegirl

deborahc9133 said:


> I agree about english books and magazines. I found some at walmart but they are more expensive than here and mostly bestsellers. The airports also have some, again expensive. People visiting hotels often leave paperback behind. does amazon deliver go Mexico?


Yes, Amazon does deliver to Mexico. I so love my Kindle!


----------



## m55vette

Belizegirl said:


> Yes, Amazon does deliver to Mexico. I so love my Kindle!


Kindle will be one of my favorites!


----------



## Oldjuggy

Oldjuggy said:


> A sense of adventure and an expectation of something different is a must have. Mexico is great, people warm and friendly but it's not home ... and that is the best thing about Mexico. Be prepared to meet people from all over the planet and be prepared to enjoy ... Bring an open mind.



The sat receiver is nice. Buy the dish here as the Canadian version is a bit small especially when the rainy season hits. Local Dish network is ok unless your a big TV watcher. Get new tires on your car ... there expensive here.


----------



## chilelover

deborahc9133 said:


> We live/will live in Colima and I have not seen any bookstores there


We use our Kindles, so we gave away several boxes of books to an English language lending library in a restaurant named Tablao in Manzanillo. If you are in Colima city it's less than an hours drive.


----------



## jckottler

*Amazon shipping*



Belizegirl said:


> Yes, Amazon does deliver to Mexico. I so love my Kindle!


 Isn't it very expensive to ship to Mexico using Amazon? (I'll be living in Ajijic.)


----------



## chilelover

Amazon ships "select" items to Mexico. It can be expensive. I have ordered DVDs and CDs the cost for one DVD is $7.98. I also order from Deep Discount.com the shipping cost for one DVD from them is $5.98. The shipping takes 3 to 4 weeks sometimes longer. I have not ordered anything other than DVDs and CDs because the shipping nearly doubles the cost. I have found that with Amazon I can sometimes find what I want used for $.99 to $2 in the used area, so with shipping I pay what I would in the US for a new one. The quality has been like new - so far!


----------



## KnLBurks

noracan said:


> Where are you that you need an electric blanket? Can you buy one in Mexico? I remember how hard it was to find one when I lived in China. it was way below zero there and all I could find was a 2X3 piece of an electric blanket and the Chinese were convinced that it would catch fire and I would die if I used it. But I'm still here. Thanks for the suggestion, Joyce.


Ditto on the electric blankets. I live in Mexico city and there is no air or heat. Usually the house is in the mid sixties!


----------



## KnLBurks

MCL said:


> It's a little far from us. What about closer to the state of MX, say Toluca?


Costco's cheddar. It comes in a black package. Think it's from Wisconsin.


----------



## KnLBurks

I am glad I brought a credit card with no foreign transaction fee (capital one), VoIP phone service, electric blankets, carpet steamer/cleaner, allergen mattress covers

Other items I am glad I brought due to cost
emergency flashlights (our power goes out frequently)
Surge protectors/regulators
Any electronics
Gym equipment (they are expensive to join here)
Tools


----------



## kcowan

KnLBurks said:


> Costco's cheddar. It comes in a black package. Think it's from Wisconsin.


Costco here sells extra sharp Tillamook from Oregon but it is hit and miss in stocking it. Their oiwn brand Kirkland is mild cheddar but 40% cheaper.


----------



## moonleit1011

*Expense in shipping to Mexico*



jckottler said:


> Isn't it very expensive to ship to Mexico using Amazon? (I'll be living in Ajijic.)


Well, it's more expensive than U.S. mail or shipping rates. But if you buy a used book, you'll pay more for shipping than for the book. And we just received today our first shipment via UPS (in Queretaro) and had to pay an additional $5 U.S. for "impuestos" - custom fee.


----------



## Guest

My last Amazon order was for 6 or 7 books, about US$120 total, and another $70 for shipping via postal system. No other charges here in MX. Took about 4 weeks to arrive, and the box was unopened. I refuse to play the Kindle game.


----------



## TundraGreen

GringoCArlos said:


> My last Amazon order was for 6 or 7 books, about US$120 total, and another $70 for shipping via postal system. No other charges here in MX. Took about 4 weeks to arrive, and the box was unopened. I refuse to play the Kindle game.


I am just the opposite. On one of my trips to the US a year or so ago, I gave 42 cartons of books that I had accumulated over some 60 years to a local library. And those were just the ones left after I donated about 15 or 20 additional boxes of the valuable books to a college library a few years before. I am very happy now that much of my reading is available in electronic form and I don't have to accumulate any more books. 

Will


----------



## Mamii_Chulita

What are things that you wish you would have taken with you?


----------



## TundraGreen

Mamii_Chulita said:


> What are things that you wish you would have taken with you?


Have you looked at the first 7 or 8 pages of this thread? There have been lots of answers to that question, but you have to look at the earlier pages to see all the responses. If you have already done that, then I am confused and don't understand the question.


----------



## ASL

Glad I brought soft sheets and good pillows.

Wish I had brought tools. As a female, I didn't think about all the little things I regularly did around the house with some basic hand tools, a drill, and a Dremel.


----------



## prakriti

My electric blanket. It is a lot colder here than I anticipated.


----------



## maesonna

*Buying English books in Mexico*

There are quite a few online used book marketplaces that have cheaper shipping than Amazon. Try BetterWorld, and The Book Depository. If you’re looking for a particular book, BookFinder can find you the cheapest book+shipping price. Another good shipping deal is if you find an eBay seller in the US with a large lot of books you want; the medium flat rate box is $28 to Mexico but it holds a lot of paperbacks, or 10 or so big hardcovers, give or take a few.


----------



## AHappyCappy

I am so glad that I brought my I-Pod filled with thousand of songs. The American music they play here is mostly from the 80's and the current American music they play is mostly pop. I'm a country music fan so nothing they really play here makes me happy. 
The only thing I really miss is some of my favorite foods that I can't re-produce here. Namely, the all beef "Chicago Hot Dog" with crisp pickles, optional fried onions and celery salt. 
Pizza is another biggie, they do have tasty pizza here but I miss the flavor of real Italian sausage pizza.


----------



## LikeaLeica

*I am glad that I brought...*

A dehumidifier. During the rainy season on the Veracruz coast it is a blessing if your house is packed with books, electronics, and photographic equipment. And when it's really hot the house feels cooler if there's a bit less humidity, and the AC is not used as frequently. The humidifier really proved its worth last September when the Jamapa River overflowed into our front yard and surrounded (but didn't get inside) the house. No moldy smelling clothes, no mildew, and it helped dry out four wet dogs.


----------



## Guest

maesonna said:


> There are quite a few online used book marketplaces that have cheaper shipping than Amazon. Try BetterWorld, and The Book Depository. If you’re looking for a particular book, BookFinder can find you the cheapest book+shipping price. Another good shipping deal is if you find an eBay seller in the US with a large lot of books you want; the medium flat rate box is $28 to Mexico but it holds a lot of paperbacks, or 10 or so big hardcovers, give or take a few.


Thank you for this. I just placed my first order with BetterWorldbooks, at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## LikeaLeica

If anyone travels to San Antonio, Texas, the downtown public library has an incredible used book store in the basement. Along with Amazon and a few select Goodwill stores, we've amassed a small library. Unfortunately, there appears to be few English-speaking people in this area so we have difficulty passing along what we have read and do not need for reference. There is also a weekly book sale at the public library in San Miguel de Allende, but the books are, for the most part, old, picked over, and a bit over-priced.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

*books*



deborahc9133 said:


> I agree about english books and magazines. I found some at walmart but they are more expensive than here and mostly bestsellers. The airports also have some, again expensive. People visiting hotels often leave paperback behind. does amazon deliver go Mexico?


I use my iphone to download books on and read from my phone all the time here in Michigan, I hope I will be able to access the istore and continue to download books and music when we move. Is there any reason to think I wouldn't be able to do this in Mexico?


----------



## Ken Wood

Nope, no fear. I download books, and the music downloads use the same technology. Happy tunes.


----------



## TundraGreen

SwirlyGirl said:


> I use my iphone to download books on and read from my phone all the time here in Michigan, I hope I will be able to access the istore and continue to download books and music when we move. Is there any reason to think I wouldn't be able to do this in Mexico?


No problem over wifi. Connection through cell towers might be expensive. But once connected to the internet, you won't have any problems downloading books from any source, Apple, Amazon, libraries, gutenberg, etc.


----------



## johnmex

If...your Apple account is in the USA. iBooks on the Mexican site only has the free public domain books. Nothing for sale, yet.

Amazon will sell (and ship too) just about anything. I buy e-books on Amazon, no more overpriced books from Sanborn's. Yay!


----------



## TundraGreen

johnmex said:


> If...your Apple account is in the USA. iBooks on the Mexican site only has the free public domain books. Nothing for sale, yet.
> 
> Amazon will sell (and ship too) just about anything. I buy e-books on Amazon, no more overpriced books from Sanborn's. Yay!


I didn't know that. I can buy apps from Apple. I assumed books were the same. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## trpt2345

MtnWoman said:


> I am so glad I brought my Select Comfort bed. Good mattresses are pricey and my back thanks me!
> .


For us it was our Tempurpedic bed. We've had it for 10 years and I couldn't bear to part with it. We found a really good mover very reasonable, and I'm glad we did. The debate is whether to bring all your stuff or shed your things in the US and buy new stuff here. We elected the former and I'm glad we did. Books, CDs, papers, clothes, sheets, blankets. BTW, electric blankets are really expensive to use, our electric bill went from 375 to 1800 pesos from using the electric blanket. In these altitudes (Morelia is over 6000 feet above sea level) it gets chilly at night in the winter. Warm during the day, but chilly at night. Kind of like LA in the winter. We have a couple of heavy wool blankets that do the trick. Last Saturday while going to teach a class at 11:00 i the morning I had the heat on in the car. At 1:00 coming back home I turned on the AC. Crazy, I know.


----------



## trpt2345

MtnWoman said:


> If it makes you feel any better, even Women's size 10 shoes are muy difícil. The clerks just look at my feet in disbelief and sigh.



Tell me about it. In Mexican sizes my feet are 43, most stores don't carry anything over 24 or 26. I've learned to say "talla de King Kong."


----------



## DebMer

trpt2345 said:


> The debate is whether to bring all your stuff or shed your things in the US and buy new stuff here. We elected the former and I'm glad we did.


I've been trying to work this question out, too. We don't want to own a car in Mexico, but have considered driving down in our van with some of our stuff, to avoid having to buy it all over again. Problem is, we'd be stuck with the van in Mexico, facing a drive from D.F. or southern Mexico in order to return and sell it NOB. 



On the other hand, that would be an invitation to *not* do the simplifying that I really want to do if we move. 
:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

What did your mover charge you, and how far did he have to go?


----------



## trpt2345

DebMer said:


> I've been trying to work this question out, too. We don't want to own a car in Mexico, but have considered driving down in our van with some of our stuff, to avoid having to buy it all over again. Problem is, we'd be stuck with the van in Mexico, facing a drive from D.F. or southern Mexico in order to return and sell it NOB.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, that would be an invitation to *not* do the simplifying that I really want to do if we move.
> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> What did your mover charge you, and how far did he have to go?


We found them on the web, a small outfit called San Miguel Movers. It's basically two guys with a truck and warehouses in San Miguel Allende and Laredo. They charged $6500 from Chicago but said that if we had been closer to the border, maybe Texas or California it would have been more like $4500. They came to Chicago, picked our stuff up, stored it in warehouse in Laredo, handled all the paperwork taking stuff over the border (which for us was much easier because my wife was a returning paisana and not an immigrant) and stored our stuff for free until we found a place of our own after two excruciating weeks with in-laws and delivered within days of our getting an apartment. I'm not shilling for them but we had a really positive experience at a price that was half of what movers quoted us. It helps that one of them is American and the other is Mexican, they can work the system from both sides.
When you cross the border there is a lot of paperwork, you need a maneja de casa, listing absolutely everything that you're bringing. Since it was all in my wife's name (she has dual status, both American and Mexican citizenship) there wasn't a glitch, the movers said that the word has come down from DF to facilitate returning Mexicans. Going over the border was a breeze, they didn't even look at us or the dogs (we had gone through an expensive and time consuming process to get the animal papers in order, but they didn't even blink). In so many ways I think my experience as an American is atypical, since I'm married to a Mexican and had a job offer immediately (I am the new professor of jazz at the Conservatorio de las Rosas in Morleia, the oldest music school in the Americas), something I'd been working on for years. But for anyone wanting to move I'd say go for San Miguel Movers. Even if we'd jettisoned everything else we would have had to ship maybe twenty boxes of clothes and things, which is extremely expensive, it would have been several thousand bucks anyway. So we brought it all.


----------



## DebMer

trpt2345 said:


> We found them on the web, a small outfit called San Miguel Movers. It's basically two guys with a truck and warehouses in San Miguel Allende and Laredo. They charged $6500 from Chicago but said that if we had been closer to the border, maybe Texas or California it would have been more like $4500. They came to Chicago, picked our stuff up, stored it in warehouse in Laredo, handled all the paperwork taking stuff over the border (which for us was much easier because my wife was a returning paisana and not an immigrant) and stored our stuff for free until we found a place of our own after two excruciating weeks with in-laws and delivered within days of our getting an apartment.


Wow! They sound great. We're in California; wonder if they have some California connections.


----------



## trpt2345

DebMer said:


> Wow! They sound great. We're in California; wonder if they have some California connections.


Send them an e-mail, they're very responsive. Mention my name, Michael McLaughlin.


----------



## DebMer

trpt2345 said:


> Send them an e-mail, they're very responsive. Mention my name, Michael McLaughlin.


I'll look 'em up. And thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO

After a decade here, we can't remember what we might have missed in our early years. There is stuff available in Mexico from all over the world; you just need to figure out where to find it and be willing to pay for it. To do that, you have to know what it is called in Spanish and be willing to ask and look. Once that is accomplished, 99% of your quest is over.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> After a decade here, we can't remember what we might have missed in our early years. There is stuff available in Mexico from all over the world; you just need to figure out where to find it and be willing to pay for it. To do that, you have to know what it is called in Spanish and be willing to ask and look. Once that is accomplished, 99% of your quest is over.


RV, you're still a curmudgeon! Smile


----------



## FHBOY

Altho it is a year away, I've dropped a line to San Miguel Moving and used McLaughlin's name. Thank you for that referral.


----------



## el confederado

conklinwh said:


> Actually Mega in San Miguel has a pretty large "import" section but I've found that Superama in Queretaro is probably the closest place I've seen to US supermarket. I have heard that there is an HEB in San Luis Potosi but never been there.


I know the HEB in San Luis and it's got everything. I highly recommend it.


----------



## fazervision

I like this thread and I will bring my elec. blanket and some books .but what about things like kitchen utensils like pots and potato pealers and things for cooking fresh veggies and fruits.
What household items cost more down there and what things are not available? 
To all: this is a broad question I know but any and all answers will be good to know. Thanks Faz


----------



## fazervision

fazervision said:


> I like this thread and I will bring my elec. blanket and some books .but what about things like kitchen utensils like pots and potato pealers and things for cooking fresh veggies and fruits.
> What household items cost more down there and what things are not available?
> To all: this is a broad question I know but any and all answers will be good to know. Thanks Faz


WELL OLE COMPUTIDiOT THOUGHT HE WAS AT THE END OF THIS THREAD AND JUST FOUND OUT HE WAS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE FIRST PAGE; HOWEVER IF I LISTED SOMETHING THAT I'M NOT GOING TO FIND, WHEN I READ THE REST OF IT, FEEL FREE TO ANSWER ANYWAY. faz


----------



## johnmex

fazervision said:


> I like this thread and I will bring my elec. blanket and some books .but what about things like kitchen utensils like pots and potato pealers and things for cooking fresh veggies and fruits.
> What household items cost more down there and what things are not available?
> To all: this is a broad question I know but any and all answers will be good to know. Thanks Faz


Best Buy, Sears, Wal-Mart, etc... All have plenty to choose from as cooking utensils go.


----------



## Isla Verde

johnmex said:


> Best Buy, Sears, Wal-Mart, etc... All have plenty to choose from as cooking utensils go.


And you might be able to find them in your local market or street tianguis.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> And you might be able to find them in your local market or street tianguis.


That is generally true. When I first moved here, I did all my grocery shopping at Soriana, a big Safeway-like grocery store. And went to big stores for hardware and other stuff. Now I find that I can get almost everything I need from the little stalls in the Mercado just down the street and in the shops around it. And the price is usually better locally (partly because they don't collect taxes, but that is another conversation).


----------



## Guest

I am glad I brought an open mind and patience to MX. All the rest is just "stuff".


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That is generally true. When I first moved here, I did all my grocery shopping at Soriana, a big Safeway-like grocery store. And went to big stores for hardware and other stuff. Now I find that I can get almost everything I need from the little stalls in the Mercado just down the street and in the shops around it. And the price is usually better locally (partly because they don't collect taxes, but that is another conversation).


Sometimes I go to places like Soriana or Walmart, but I prefer to support small merchants in my neighborhood when they have what I need.


----------



## conklinwh

GringoCarlos, an open mind and a sense of humor, especially about ones own trials/tribulations, are certainly important but for most of us that buck George Carlin's "stuff" routine, there are things that we have learned over time are at best hard to get here.
I for one, need the very large and absorbent bath towels that are almost impossible here. Also, we had to have a US length king mattress and finding high count sheets here for that length also problematic.
There are some things that are ubiquitous in Bed, Bath & Beyond that are almost unheard of here. One example that we have multiple requests from Mexican friends each time that we go to the US is splatter guards. With the significant amount of frying on top of the stove, they have become quite the local hit. Also, we have found it very hard to find good utensils here for the no stick pan. Most of the ones here tend to melt and deform. I could keep going.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Also, we have found it very hard to find good utensils here for the no stick pan. Most of the ones here tend to melt and deform. I could keep going.


That's odd. I have found a good line of no-stick cookware called T-Fal. It's made in France, so it's a little pricey, but I've never had any problems with melting. It's available in Superama and Soriana and probably in Walmart.


----------



## johnmex

TundraGreen said:


> That is generally true. When I first moved here, I did all my grocery shopping at Soriana, a big Safeway-like grocery store. And went to big stores for hardware and other stuff. Now I find that I can get almost everything I need from the little stalls in the Mercado just down the street and in the shops around it. And the price is usually better locally (partly because they don't collect taxes, but that is another conversation).


Precisely why I DON'T buy from the "local merchants". I am paying my share of taxes, I will not patronize someone who does not. I do buy the items that do not cause IVA, fresh fruits and vegetables, meat, etc...from the market.


----------



## chicois8

johnmex said:


> Precisely why I DON'T buy from the "local merchants". I am paying my share of taxes, I will not patronize someone who does not. I do buy the items that do not cause IVA, fresh fruits and vegetables, meat, etc...from the market.



I guess that would mean you do not patronage restaurants or hotels that do not charge IVA.

How do you know the tax is included in the price of a local merchant? I have Mexican friends who own small local businesses and include the tax and once a month they march
over to Hacienda to pay the taxes, like it or not............


----------



## conklinwh

Yes, we bought T-Fal and work well. My comment concerned the utensils to use when cooking with them.


----------



## Isla Verde

conklinwh said:


> Yes, we bought T-Fal and work well. My comment concerned the utensils to use when cooking with them.


I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean by utensils?


----------



## Guest

Guess that I've been lucky in many respects. 

I can buy all-cotton premium towels in any size up to bath sheets from a small local Kaltex factory store. Kaltex in Mexico makes bedding for many companies under contracts for export to the US and Europe. They also have high (to me) threadcount ( 400-600?) all cotton sheets in all sizes. 

The towels I bought locally at the Kaltex store are Hilasal brand, Premier line. I think their factory is in El Salto, Jalisco between Guadalajara and Chapala - question for you Chapalinos -*do they have an outlet store there?*

Cookware brand "Tramontina" with clear glass lids and Silverstone lining have done well for me. Nonstick cooking utensils from Soriana have also done well - they are a black color and no melting or deformation in 5+ years.


----------



## fazervision

isla and jonny thanks for the info. I found a comment on cool nights and along with this e-blanket stuff I have revived my plans and I posted the thought over on the moving to mex thread, faz


----------



## chicois8

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not sure I understand. What do you mean by utensils?


I would think maybe something to turn an egg, spatula, large spoon for stirring in the coated cookware...etc......


----------



## Isla Verde

chicois8 said:


> I would think maybe something to turn an egg, spatula, large spoon for stirring in the coated cookware...etc......


I have a super spatula that has never melted that I bought in Soriana. The brand name is ilko. I have a large plastic spoon that has also never melted, bought in the same store, brand name, Ekco.


----------



## johnmex

chicois8 said:


> I guess that would mean you do not patronage restaurants or hotels that do not charge IVA.
> 
> How do you know the tax is included in the price of a local merchant? I have Mexican friends who own small local businesses and include the tax and once a month they march
> over to Hacienda to pay the taxes, like it or not............


No, I don't, except for the occasional taco or torta...but even then, from an established business. If I am at a hotel, it is on business and it would be stupid of me not to get a "factura".

I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. The "informal" marketing in Mexico needs to stop, from pirated DVDs to stolen merchandise to simply not paying one's fair share of taxes, it is hurting all of Mexico. Expats included.

IVA "included" in a price without emitting a "factura" is a silly way to do business, unless of course, your supplier is not giving you a "factura"....and his wholesaler doesn't give him one....I think you get my drift.


----------



## TundraGreen

johnmex said:


> No, I don't, except for the occasional taco or torta...but even then, from an established business. If I am at a hotel, it is on business and it would be stupid of me not to get a "factura".
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. The "informal" marketing in Mexico needs to stop, from pirated DVDs to stolen merchandise to simply not paying one's fair share of taxes, it is hurting all of Mexico. Expats included.
> 
> IVA "included" in a price without emitting a "factura" is a silly way to do business, unless of course, your supplier is not giving you a "factura"....and his wholesaler doesn't give him one....I think you get my drift.


I basically agree that Mexico will be better off when there is less tax evasion at all levels, less corruption, etc. It is a long list.

However, I am not ready to stop patronizing my hardworking neighbors who are eking out a living in favor of patronizing mega businesses that are run for the benefit of a few wealthy individuals.


----------



## chicois8

johnmex said:


> No, I don't, except for the occasional taco or torta...but even then, from an established business. If I am at a hotel, it is on business and it would be stupid of me not to get a "factura".
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. The "informal" marketing in Mexico needs to stop, from pirated DVDs to stolen merchandise to simply not paying one's fair share of taxes, it is hurting all of Mexico. Expats included.
> 
> IVA "included" in a price without emitting a "factura" is a silly way to do business, unless of course, your supplier is not giving you a "factura"....and his wholesaler doesn't give him one....I think you get my drift.


Why is it when some ****** comes to Mexico, has a problem with low or no taxes, sewage problems, water delivery, garbage pickup,dogs barking,chickens clucking, dusty streets, etc.etc.they start bitchen because it is not like how it is done in the states or provinces....You adopted this country, enjoy or get the hell out.......


----------



## fazervision

does anyone use just the simple pots and pans that are made of stainless steal or ceramic over steal or iron skillets? are these kinds in rhe stores and what quality do they have? thanks faz


----------



## DebMer

fazervision said:


> does anyone use just the simple pots and pans that are made of stainless steal or ceramic over steal or iron skillets? are these kinds in rhe stores and what quality do they have? thanks faz


I was wondering the same thing. I like cast iron, ceramic, glass, clay, etc. for cooking.


----------



## johnmex

chicois8 said:


> Why is it when some ****** comes to Mexico, has a problem with low or no taxes, sewage problems, water delivery, garbage pickup,dogs barking,chickens clucking, dusty streets, etc.etc.they start bitchen because it is not like how it is done in the states or provinces....You adopted this country, enjoy or get the hell out.......


I never said that it should be like "back home". I have lived here for 20 years now, (almost the same amount of years I lived in the USA), you won't catch me bitching about any of the above. Well maybe the barking dogs, but I had that to ***** about in the "good ole USA" also. 

I would personally love low taxes. The ones that would result from everyone paying their fair share. And if that means I don't patronize businesses that don't pay their fair share, it is not to make WalMart or BestBuy richer, but to keep Mom and Pop from getting richer through tax evasion. I should buy from them just because they are locals, even though they are technically breaking the laws of Mexico, my adopted country?


----------



## FHBOY

chicois8 said:


> Why is it when some ****** comes to Mexico,....You adopted this country, enjoy or get the hell out.......


While I agree with the sentiment, the wording is a bit over the top, reminding this Boomer of those who yelled at us, "Love it or Leave it."

This being said, you are correct, you made the choice to move to a place, no one forced you to Mexico. You did the homework, knew the score and were ready for the differences, I hope. And you always have the choice to move back "home" if you don't like it, but constant complaining is not healthy for you. It is vountary, un-volunteer, you'll be happier.


----------



## makaloco

Some small businesses qualify as "pequeños contibuyentes" (small taxpayers) and are exempt from the requirement to issue facturas. Some have signs to that effect in their workplaces, others not, but I wouldn't be quick to boycott a taco stand, street kiosk, or cell phone repair shop on the grounds that they don't pay taxes. 
Principiantes fiscales - Régimen de pequeños contribuyentes


----------



## RVGRINGO

Pots, pans, utensils, appliances, etc., etc.:
It is all available in any quality level you wish to purchase. Cast iron, European, Stainless, Non-stick, new iMac, and all. You just have to locate the sources by looking, either in person, asking around or even practicing your Spanish with Google searches. For quality cookware, you might try Liverpool, Chadruai, specialty kitchen shops in the up-scale malls, and even Costco. Of course, any large city will have restaurant supply houses for really good stuff and larger items.
You may also want to seek out specialty appliance shops, as the big stores may not carry the higher quality models with more features & higher prices, as they don't move as fast, but can be found.
Granted; if you live in a smaller town, you may have to visit or contact places in DF, Guadalajara, or some other center for more choices.


----------



## fazervision

RVGRINGO said:


> Pots, pans, utensils, appliances, etc., etc.:
> It is all available in any quality level you wish to purchase. Cast iron, European, Stainless, Non-stick, new iMac, and all. You just have to locate the sources by looking, either in person, asking around or even practicing your Spanish with Google searches. For quality cookware, you might try Liverpool, Chadruai, specialty kitchen shops in the up-scale malls, and even Costco. Of course, any large city will have restaurant supply houses for really good stuff and larger items.
> You may also want to seek out specialty appliance shops, as the big stores may not carry the higher quality models with more features & higher prices, as they don't move as fast, but can be found.
> Granted; if you live in a smaller town, you may have to visit or contact places in DF, Guadalajara, or some other center for more choices.


Rv there is alot of info about the toxicity of teflon, aluminum and plastic; I do not use any of it over heat nor in the frige. I find that the oldtimey white pots of ceramic over steal are the best and they are cheap they have no decorations; no linning around the top to collect bacteria under them and that eventually come off leaving bare metal; I use only steel utencils [no plastic nor wood] and I use stainless steal and iron also. Some of these products are hard to find and /or expensive. And the expensive tole types and decorated and lined etc. 
One would think that in Mex there would be a lot of simple goods like I use but I find that here the cheap box stores that usually carry simple goods, have mostly gone to teflon over alum. Stainless steel is the only thing I can use from expensive stores and I fear they may be really high in mex. So that's the gist of the details and reasons for my request. So really that's what I wanted to know. Does anyone have any knowledge on that to share ? faz


----------



## RVGRINGO

Stainless is readily available, as is enamel over steel. Cast iron, of good quality, is available in the really up-scale mall's specialty shops, etc.
However, we do use wood, clay, some high quality teflon lined Italian cookware, several types of plastic, etc., etc. We've been doing that for almost 3/4 of a century, but it seems that now we're about to die. So, I think I'll end it all and microwave some lunch in a plastic bowl with plastic wrap on top.


----------



## fazervision

RV thanks for the info.
Now about the toxic stuff, we have all lived with it and the effects are not easily seen, so to each his own. 
For me being able to live without succumbing to it all is one reason I want to live in Mex. I have been a believer since the 60's and I spend about $200 a month at the herb/health food store and about $500 a year on doctors [dental and stupid risk taker injuries] I don't have insurance nor high blood pressure nor obeasity, heart desease, cancer, hardening arteries nor any other side effects that are listed on the warmings of prescription drugs that so many sixty and olders are on. I know some people that do not worry about all of these things and they seem to be doing well too, so who knows it may all be a lot of hoopla and the fact could be that we are genetically preadapted to live so long and some more than others. I hope we all have a long healthy life. Love and peace faz


----------



## lascasas

*Shipping books to Mexico*



moonleit1011 said:


> Well, it's more expensive than U.S. mail or shipping rates. But if you buy a used book, you'll pay more for shipping than for the book. And we just received today our first shipment via UPS (in Queretaro) and had to pay an additional $5 U.S. for "impuestos" - custom fee.


If you have one of the mail forwarding services based in Laredo, TX (I am assuming most expats do), it is not that expensive to receive books. Solutions in San Miguel has the following rates: $1.00 USD per pound shipping * (subject to volume weight measurement) +
17% of the value for handling (*no handling charge for books*). 

Pablo


----------



## trpt2345

lascasas said:


> If you have one of the mail forwarding services based in Laredo, TX (I am assuming most expats do), it is not that expensive to receive books. Solutions in San Miguel has the following rates: $1.00 USD per pound shipping * (subject to volume weight measurement) +
> 17% of the value for handling (*no handling charge for books*).
> 
> Pablo


Tell me more about these mail forwarding services, can you identify a few? Or even one or two. Sounds interesting.


----------



## lascasas

*Mail Forwarding Services*



trpt2345 said:


> Tell me more about these mail forwarding services, can you identify a few? Or even one or two. Sounds interesting.


trpt2345: The one in San Miguel that has been recommended to me is La Conexion La conexion. More than packages

You pay a monthly fee for a box (like a PO Box) at their location in MX, currently $23.00 Dlrs mo. You have your mail sent to their Laredo, TX address and they bring it down by private truck. This fee includes all 1st class mail, newspapers, and magazines. Packages received are charged $1 Dlr per pound, plus a 17% handling fee calculated on the value of the item. *There is no handling fee charged for books.* You can find more info on their web site.
Not sure what is available in your area. 

I have not used them yet, as I am still NOB, so I can't speak from personal experience, but they come highly recommended.

P.S. I noticed on one of your earlier posts that you drove down from Chicago with a vehicle full of stuff. Could you give me some details about your trip? Here is a copy of my earlier post (different thread):

I will be moving to MX (SMA) from the Chicago area in Apr/May. I've been researching shipping options, but have not found anything affordable or appropriate for my situation (the companies I contacted deal with larger loads). I estimate I will only be taking about 15 boxes of stuff: my personal items and some household goods (no furniture). I could probably stuff it all in my SUV and drive down, but I am worried about the security of all of my belongings being left in the car during the overnight hotel stays (in the U.S). How did you deal with this issue when you drove down? Any tips or words of wisdom from your experience? Hotel recommendations or warnings?

Thanks,

Pablo


----------



## RVGRINGO

With a vehicle full of 'stuff', it is a good idea to stay at hotels or motels with their own parking lot and a guard. Otherwise, stay at a 'no-tell' motel designed for lovers. They are all secure, discreet, private and less expensive. Do, eat before checking in, as most don't expect you to 'come and go'.
We've made such trips twice and not had any problems.


----------



## conklinwh

I don't think that you will have an issue with a full load. We normally bring a full SUV plus soft roof top carrier. We tend to stop one or two places between Raleigh NC and the border. We try to only pick places where good lighting and pretty secure.
Not sure of route that you will take from Chicago but expect probably the Laredo crossing as easy days drive from Laredo to San Miguel, even with immigration.
In Laredo, we have started to stay at the La Quinta on Bob Bullock bypass as a secure area, decent Mexican restaurant in front. Don't do the old La Quinta just off Hwy 57.
I think that if you hit the border at 7:30AM, you will be out of immigration by 8-8:30 at worst and into San Miguel 4:30+/-.
Sealed boxes are an issue. Clear containers where top can be easily lifted are better.
I'd also have a list of everything of value with estimated price as used. You do need decide the declare no declare and whether you want to risk the red/green light as inspectors getting more thorough. My wife is an artist so much of what we bring is art supplies where reasonable to say that will be removed versus imported. With household goods, you might decide to bite the bullet and declare as low a value as you think reasonable.


----------



## trpt2345

lascasas said:


> trpt2345: The one in San Miguel that has been recommended to me is La Conexion La conexion. More than packages
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I noticed on one of your earlier posts that you drove down from Chicago with a vehicle full of stuff. Could you give me some details about your trip? Here is a copy of my earlier post (different thread):
> 
> I will be moving to MX (SMA) from the Chicago area in Apr/May. I've been researching shipping options, but have not found anything affordable or appropriate for my situation (the companies I contacted deal with larger loads). I estimate I will only be taking about 15 boxes of stuff: my personal items and some household goods (no furniture). I could probably stuff it all in my SUV and drive down, but I am worried about the security of all of my belongings being left in the car during the overnight hotel stays (in the U.S). How did you deal with this issue when you drove down? Any tips or words of wisdom from your experience? Hotel recommendations or warnings?
> Thanks,
> Pablo


If all you have is 15 boxes I bet you could take them all yourself, maybe with a roof carrier (from Sears). They didn't even blink, our station wagon was full and the roof too. They didn't even question the dogs (though we had the vet records). I had my computer, a couple of trumpets, lots of clothes and jewelry, music books, etc. We went from Chicago to Little Rock (we had to book reservations in pet friendly hotels) Little Rock to Waco, Waco to Laredo. We stayed at the La Quinta mentioned above, everything was fine. Make sure you get Mexican car insurance before you go over the border, we used a place very near the border called Sanborn's, $240 for six months of comprehensive coverage. The border crossing was a breeze, took only minutes. Then we stayed in Saltillo, next day to Queretaro, then one more segment to Morelia. San Miguel is doable in one day from the border, get an early start. Stick to the toll roads, you'll be fine. IMHO you won't need a menaje de casa, just say you're a tourist and all your boxes are personal things. But I'm not an expert.

We stopped at a Dairy Queen in Dilley Texas, and I had a a dilly bar.

Do you have a reasonable expectation of getting an FM-2 or FM-3?


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Cotton sheets ! I didn't bring them, but I wish I had ! They are much cheaper and easier to find 
in US, for example, than in Yucatan. In fact, even in a big city such as Merida, I had to have cotton sheets made because I couldn't find white cotton sheets.


----------



## trpt2345

trpt2345 said:


> If all you have is 15 boxes I bet you could take them all yourself, maybe with a roof carrier (from Sears). They didn't even blink, our station wagon was full and the roof too. They didn't even question the dogs (though we had the vet records). I had my computer, a couple of trumpets, lots of clothes and jewelry, music books, etc. We went from Chicago to Little Rock (we had to book reservations in pet friendly hotels) Little Rock to Waco, Waco to Laredo. We stayed at the La Quinta mentioned above, everything was fine. Make sure you get Mexican car insurance before you go over the border, we used a place very near the border called Sanborn's, $240 for six months of comprehensive coverage. The border crossing was a breeze, took only minutes. Then we stayed in Saltillo, next day to Queretaro, then one more segment to Morelia. San Miguel is doable in one day from the border, get an early start. Stick to the toll roads, you'll be fine. IMHO you won't need a menaje de casa, just say you're a tourist and all your boxes are personal things. But I'm not an expert.
> 
> We stopped at a Dairy Queen in Dilley Texas, and I had a a dilly bar.
> 
> Do you have a reasonable expectation of getting an FM-2 or FM-3?


BTW, avoid Waco if at all possible.


----------



## fazervision

MeridaH, you are the first person from the Yuc Pen that I have noticed since I decided to move to that part of Mex. And one thing I worry about is the cost of living there from the mountainous regions? so will I wish I had brought more money? also do you have a house to rent and if so what is the rent? and length of the lease. Thanks. faz


----------



## PieGrande

justincase said:


> 10 or 12 years ago I would agree with some of the posts of things you cannot find in Mexico. But today, unless you live in a hut on a remote beach somewhere, I dont think I would agree with any, except the food items. Makes you become a pretty creative cook, to create things you would normally get from a box or can.
> 
> I can say that there are things I wont buy in Mexico because of the high prices, like small electronics, which can be 30% or more than in the USA.
> 
> 10 or so years ago I couldnt find balsamic vinegar or kosher salt, but now I would say that really good, not overpriced wines are difficult to find, not much else really.


I agree. I am hesitant to say where, because I am somewhat nervous of what constitutes advertising on this board. But, I bought, for example, a hammer drill last fall from a large home supply store in Puebla. Someone listed it, and of course it costs more here, but they have it all.

The things I bring are items available in Mexico, but priced out of sight. I use saw palmetto for prostate, in the US (can't tell you where to get it at a good price) costs around 8 cents a pill in (the unlisted US store) and about a dollar a pill in Mexico. I bring oodles and share it with older family members. Since the stuff is so expensive, many older men have the surgery which I think is horrible.

Ditto for fiber therapy ( brand name stuff), vitamins, and calcium pills. Cheap in the US; horribly expensive here.

Most things people list are available here at a moderate increase in price.


----------



## PieGrande

*House temps*



KnLBurks said:


> Ditto on the electric blankets. I live in Mexico city and there is no air or heat. Usually the house is in the mid sixties!


Wow! In January, my house in Mexico City runs in the 50's. I can dress for it, except my hands get cold when typing. I need to get some light gloves and cut the fingers out. My house in rural Puebla is usually much warmer, plus we have a fireplace for real cold spells.

BOOKS: find Gutenberg project on the web. they have thousands of old books free for the download, copyright expired. Not everyone likes old books, but I do, and have 1,500 on my computer. I happen to like old books, have a large collection in the States. I gave them on permanent loan to my daughter, she got to checking and books I got for 50 cents each over the years, now she has that collection on a rider for $5000 . My favorites are Gene Stratton Porter, and I have all her fiction, only one of her non-fiction.

There are many sources of free download books on the Web. One publisher even gives free downloads on an occasional new book, as a sales gimmick. Can't remember the name.


----------



## PieGrande

*Wsm*



AHappyCappy said:


> I am so glad that I brought my I-Pod filled with thousand of songs. The American music they play here is mostly from the 80's and the current American music they play is mostly pop. I'm a country music fan so nothing they really play here makes me happy.
> The only thing I really miss is some of my favorite foods that I can't re-produce here. Namely, the all beef "Chicago Hot Dog" with crisp pickles, optional fried onions and celery salt.
> Pizza is another biggie, they do have tasty pizza here but I miss the flavor of real Italian sausage pizza.


I haven't had it on since last summer, but sometimes I tune in WSM, Nashville, via Internet.


----------



## PieGrande

A tip on electric blankets or general electric use. I cannot say it will work everywhere, but where I live, it is not uncommon to install a second electric meter.

As electric usage goes up, it hits a certain point and then goes to the stratosphere as a heavy user. So, here they pay the builder to install a second meter, so the total cost is at lower rates. You could even put in a plug on the a/c and half way through the month, move it to the other line.

I cannot say you would get away with it, but here it is common. Even low level users build with a second meter to get the lowest rates.

Before we lived here, when we came in December, the first night, we'd have on all the clothes we could get, and all the blankets we could get, and we huddled all night, very cold.

After a few nights, I'd wake up sweating, and toss off a blanket. After a week or so, I'd be down to one or two light blankets, and slept very warm. The human body adapts very well.

Our daughter is thyroid challenged. When she would come, she would really suffer. We bought one of those heavy blankets, bright colors, with lions and tigers on them, we can't remember the brand name, but with one of those, she was warm as toast.

Now, being full timers, we have no problem as long as we are in bed. It is getting out that hurts, though this winter we only had two or three cold days where it did not get above 68 outside.


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*Merida cost of living*

It's been so long since I've been in the mountains so it's hard for me to compare prices. 
I can say that the Maya Riviera (Cancun/ Playa del Carmen area) is expensive. For housing, 
Merida and nearby beaches are more expensive than rural areas and small towns. But there is affordable housing in Merida, if one wants to live in outlying areas which aren't currently fashionable. A friend tells me San Miguel de Allende is a bit less expensive than Merida, except for buying real estate. Personally, I don't think the Yucatan peninsula is too expensive except for the Maya Riviera, and to a lesser degree, the beach town of Progreso, 
north of Merida.



fazervision said:


> MeridaH, you are the first person from the Yuc Pen that I have noticed since I decided to move to that part of Mex. And one thing I worry about is the cost of living there from the mountainous regions? so will I wish I had brought more money? also do you have a house to rent and if so what is the rent? and length of the lease. Thanks. faz


----------



## trpt2345

Merida Yucatan said:


> Cotton sheets ! I didn't bring them, but I wish I had ! They are much cheaper and easier to find
> in US, for example, than in Yucatan. In fact, even in a big city such as Merida, I had to have cotton sheets made because I couldn't find white cotton sheets.


I saw 240 count cotton sheets at the Wal Mart in Altozano in Morelia yesterday for around 800 pesos for a queen size set.


----------



## pquick

*brought to Mexico*

everything I'm glad I brought has been covered, must be important..My toolboxes with tools but also full of all kinds of fasteners, electrical terminals etc..everything you accumulate in your garage in the US and never use..i use here. My select comfort bed too ..there is no mattress in Famsa or Mattress Wharehouse that would satisfy me..and my vonage phone..fantastic.


----------



## FHBOY

pquick said:


> everything I'm glad I brought has been covered, must be important..My toolboxes with tools but also full of all kinds of fasteners, electrical terminals etc..everything you accumulate in your garage in the US and never use..i use here. My select comfort bed too ..there is no mattress in Famsa or Mattress Wharehouse that would satisfy me..and my vonage phone..fantastic.


WOW! I gotta show this to the wife! She is always on my case for my saving those "just in case" parts in my tools when I do repairs. I'll show her! 

We will take Vonage with us also, and my wife wants to bring our mattress which we bought only two or three years ago (Queen, pillow-top, extra thick).


----------



## RVGRINGO

Unless you are going to put that 'colchon' on top of your car, you might be better to buy one here. There are many quality brands in all sizes, but the sizes are a bit different than in the USA, making the purchase of new sheets a problem. Matrimonial (double) and King are common, Queen is not so common & linens are harder to find. High thread count linens are hard to find in any size.
If you do bring yours down, you'll have to have a bedframe built to match. Then, when it does have to be replaced .......... ?


----------



## pquick

*bring to mexico*



elchante said:


> Deborah, one other thing you might do is check with other gringos living in Colima about places to swap books. i live in Jocotepec on the western end of Lake Chapala, and there are several places within easy driving distance where i can swap the books i've read for those i haven't. these are in public places, i.e. restaurants, hotels, coffee shops.
> 
> i've been here for three years and i have yet to buy a new book, even though i read a lot. but i'm glad that i brought a lot of books with me from the US because it gave me things to swap in the first place.



Someone mentioned Kindle books> I loved my Kindle but I left it in a hotel room in Tepic Nay. and it dissapeared. purchase Kindle on Amazon and you have it in seconds.


----------



## pquick

*bring to Mexico*

When all is said and done... I've found you can pretty much find everything you want in Mexico..just need to look.


----------



## trpt2345

pquick said:


> When all is said and done... I've found you can pretty much find everything you want in Mexico..just need to look.


Pretty much so. Except books, CDs, or tempurpedic mattresses.


----------



## theladygeorge

FHBOY said:


> While I agree with the sentiment, the wording is a bit over the top, reminding this Boomer of those who yelled at us, "Love it or Leave it."
> 
> This being said, you are correct, you made the choice to move to a place, no one forced you to Mexico. You did the homework, knew the score and were ready for the differences, I hope. And you always have the choice to move back "home" if you don't like it, but constant complaining is not healthy for you. It is vountary, un-volunteer, you'll be happier.


You both are saying the same thing....depending on the eyes that read I hope the point comes across. 
In fact constant comlaining is not healthy in every part of our life! Think of it this way:
'We have no problems only opportunity for solutions'.
I found this thread very, very useful. Thanks to all. The adventure is going to have hiccups no doubt and some 'stuff' from home may be missed but the pull to experience Mexico is so very much stronger.


----------



## TundraGreen

pquick said:


> When all is said and done... I've found you can pretty much find everything you want in Mexico..just need to look.


And the longer you live in Mexico, the more you discover that what you want is what you can find.

I have more trouble finding what I want during visits to the US.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I have more trouble finding what I want during visits to the US.


For example ? ?


----------



## PieGrande

Based on what a moderator told me, apologies if I misunderstood, Wal-mart in the US is source of saw palmetto for prostate urinary blockage. 100 pills cost around $8 there. They sell the same stuff in Mexico for nearly a dollar a pill as Urogutt. Poor men can't pay, so they end up with impotence causing surgery. I drag enough for family and friends.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> For example ? ?


Zapote 
Fresh masa for tortillas
Limones
Plantano macho that looks decent
Mexican raw chocolate
Bolillas
Teleras
Pan de elote


----------



## RVGRINGO

Isla Verde said:


> For example ? ?


Really ripe fresh strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, pineapple, mango, guava, oranges, tangerines, Hass avocados, etc.
Now, for the vegetables and meats; but ............. you get the idea.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*US foodstuff*



RVGRINGO said:


> Really ripe fresh strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, pineapple, mango, guava, oranges, tangerines, Hass avocados, etc.
> Now, for the vegetables and meats; but ............. you get the idea.


I miss, after being in San Diego since last weekend, the fresh potato chips, cooked salted peanuts and other street vendor snacks and the large variety of fresh bakery goods available everywhere in Mexico. The fresh fruit especially when it is chopped up and in a bag or plastic cup and can be eaten while walking around.


----------



## Isla Verde

I'm really glad I asked that question. It looks like the FOOD is one of the main reasons we love living in Mexico!


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Cotton sheets are less expensive and there's more variety in the US than in Mexico.





RVGRINGO said:


> Unless you are going to put that 'colchon' on top of your car, you might be better to buy one here. There are many quality brands in all sizes, but the sizes are a bit different than in the USA, making the purchase of new sheets a problem. Matrimonial (double) and King are common, Queen is not so common & linens are harder to find. High thread count linens are hard to find in any size.
> If you do bring yours down, you'll have to have a bedframe built to match. Then, when it does have to be replaced .......... ?


----------



## Merida Yucatan

Some health remedies or medicines may not be easily available or as affordable in Mexico as NOB. ( In other cases, Mexico will have a better or less expensive product.) If you need a product for your health, I recommend you try to find out before coming to Mexico, as to availability and cost in Mexico.


----------



## gamax

Are you in Mexico, is your US Vonage working in Mexico, no problems?


----------



## FHBOY

gamax said:


> Are you in Mexico, is your US Vonage working in Mexico, no problems?


Look for more on Vonage and phones by using the search function on the tool bar. I was just told that my USA Vonage would work in Ajijic, by Vonage, I just need to bring it with me from the USA and plug it in. I'm not a tech wiz, so I hope they are right. The house we are renting does have high speed internet.


----------



## DNP

FHBOY said:


> Look for more on Vonage and phones by using the search function on the tool bar. I was just told that my USA Vonage would work in Ajijic, by Vonage, I just need to bring it with me from the USA and plug it in. I'm not a tech wiz, so I hope they are right. The house we are renting does have high speed internet.


I'm very happy using a MackJack in Mexico, anywhere for that matter. I think it's less expensive than Vonage, and it works flawlessly, even with seemingly slow Internet connections.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## mickisue1

DNP said:


> I'm very happy using a MackJack in Mexico, anywhere for that matter. I think it's less expensive than Vonage, and it works flawlessly, even with seemingly slow Internet connections.
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Magicjack IS less expensive than Vonage. You can get your equipment in the US, and use it anywhere in the world with either a usb port on a computer, or a phone jack and a cable/wireless connection.

I'm getting them for two of my kids, so that we can talk more often. Land line calls internationally are very cheap, but with the jack itself, they'll have a US phone number, and calls will be free.


----------



## stilltraveling

makaloco said:


> Three large cartons of books in English! They are hard to come by in my area and very pricey if found.


My Kindle solved that problem.


----------



## stilltraveling

gamax said:


> Are you in Mexico, is your US Vonage working in Mexico, no problems?


If you use Infinitum, you'll have problems. They mess with the transmission rates whenever they detect a Vonage IP. I've had no problems since switching my broadband to the cable company.


----------



## Guest

For a $10 video camera on both ends, I get free video or telephone calls on Skype to friends and family in many other countries. Helps Grandma see and keep up with her granddaughter for free when we can't travel. The disadvantage is that everyone can now see all of my canas instead of remembering me as I used to be.

If the internet slows down on either end, I just shut off the video camera and the call is fine. For calling those not using Skype or a cellphone in the US, it costs me about 2.5 cents per minute to the US. Some of the smart phones now support Skype too, so it's mobile.


----------



## tepetapan

stilltraveling said:


> If you use Infinitum, you'll have problems. They mess with the transmission rates whenever they detect a Vonage IP. I've had no problems since switching my broadband to the cable company.


 That seems pretty crazy. Any reason why they would spend the money to mess with vontage? OR is it just an opinoin.


----------



## stilltraveling

tepetapan said:


> That seems pretty crazy. Any reason why they would spend the money to mess with vontage? OR is it just an opinoin.


Infinitum is owned by the phone company. Their user agreement (which nobody reads) prohibits the use of VOIP technology (don't know why they don't apply it to Skype or Teamspeak, but it is what it is). It competes with their (overpriced) long distance business and Slim has never been shy about protecting his monopolies. 

It started about 4 years ago. People with more tech knowledge than I were able to determine that the broadband was dithered whenever they used their Vonage box. Apparently they were basing it on the IP that Vonage connected to. There were some things you could do to your settings to force the box to connect to alternate IPs, but that just triggered an arms race between Telmex and Vonage users. IPs would be good for a few days or a few weeks, then they would start dropping calls and Vonage would make a new IP available. There are a lot of forums dedicated to the issue, but I haven't had to deal with the issue for a long time. I ultimately switched to the cable company and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Merida Yucatan

I wish I'd brought tradesmen ! The construction workers and tradesmen in Yucatan overall are terrible ! It is 
hard to get ahold of those few who show up on time, sober, give a serious presupuesta and follow through as functioning adults without damaging property needlessly. 

Be careful of anyone who says otherwise, as their motive might be other than to provide you with accurate info. They may want to please advertisers or something.

I'd think "t-h-e" drawback to opening a business in Yucatan state would be a concern about 
finding reliable workers.


----------



## trpt2345

Merida Yucatan said:


> I wish I'd brought tradesmen ! The construction workers and tradesmen in Yucatan overall are terrible ! It is
> hard to get ahold of those few who show up on time, sober, give a serious presupuesta and follow through as functioning adults without damaging property needlessly.
> 
> Be careful of anyone who says otherwise, as their motive might be other than to provide you with accurate info. They may want to please advertisers or something.
> 
> I'd think "t-h-e" drawback to opening a business in Yucatan state would be a concern about
> finding reliable workers.


We haven't found that to be true in Morelia, we have had several very good experiences with workers here. One dud, but overall good work on time and budget.


----------



## Merida Yucatan

trpt2345, I'm glad you've done well with workers in beautiful Morelia !


----------



## trpt2345

Merida Yucatan said:


> trpt2345, I'm glad you've done well with workers in beautiful Morelia !


We're glad too. It may have more to do with the specific location than Mexico per se. I know from experience there are areas in the US where workers are highly skilled, professional and motivated (Chicago for one) and other areas where they are not. (I leave it to your imagination).


----------



## joaquinx

stilltraveling said:


> Infinitum is owned by the phone company. Their user agreement (which nobody reads) prohibits the use of VOIP technology (don't know why they don't apply it to Skype or Teamspeak, but it is what it is). It competes with their (overpriced) long distance business and Slim has never been shy about protecting his monopolies.


One reason that Skype gets by is that it does not use VOIP. So if Infinitum is looking for VOIP codes in the data stream, Skype gets through.


----------



## DNP

The Skype I have functions over the Internet and is never blocked if I have an Internet connection with any carrier, including Infinitum. VOIP or no VOIP, it is over the Internet.

I also make other non-Skype calls, like MagicJack, over the Internet too and have never been blocked by any carrier.

Maybe I don't know what VOIP means. Perhaps the restrictions are only directed towards Vonnage. Since I don't have Vonnage I can't comment, but everyone I know that does have Vonnage seems to have problems, Infinitum or not. Plus Vonnage is expensive!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Merida Yucatan

*Regional*



trpt2345 said:


> We're glad too. It may have more to do with the specific location than Mexico per se. I know from experience there are areas in the US where workers are highly skilled, professional and motivated (Chicago for one) and other areas where they are not. (I leave it to your imagination).


I gather that some of the more motivated workers from Yucatan state go to Cancun coast. They 
don't tend to like leaving their home villages, but the higher pay obviously compensates for the 
higher standards of work demanded.


----------



## kcowan

DNP said:


> Maybe I don't know what VOIP means. Perhaps the restrictions are only directed towards Vonage. Since I don't have Vonage I can't comment, but everyone I know that does have Vonage seems to have problems, Infinitum or not. Plus Vonage is expensive!


Telmex blocks Vonage but not Skype nor MagicJack. Cable companies do not block. Our friends switched from Vonage because of this (to MJ).


----------



## tepetapan

kcowan said:


> Telmex blocks Vonage but not Skype nor MagicJack. Cable companies do not block. Our friends switched from Vonage because of this (to MJ).


 It seems , by the responces and comments, it is NOT an TelMex problem but a Vontage problem. Besides the legal problems of copywrite infringement Vontage has aquired it seems the technology is a bit lacking also. I mean really, WHY would Carlso Slim pick out only Vontage.....unless he wants to buy it, Hmmmm.


----------



## stilltraveling

tepetapan said:


> It seems , by the responces and comments, it is NOT an TelMex problem but a Vontage problem. Besides the legal problems of copywrite infringement Vontage has aquired it seems the technology is a bit lacking also. I mean really, WHY would Carlso Slim pick out only Vontage.....unless he wants to buy it, Hmmmm.


You mean he doesn't already own it? 

Vonage was the first one on the block. When it first came out, it worked beautifully on Infinitum. Then one day it went haywire. The forums were all abuzz with conspiracy theories that ultimately turned out to be true once some geeks got on it. I switched to cable a long time ago and have not had any problems since. 

Vonage uses a different technology than Skype (which uses a web protocol), so they must be targeting something specific to Vonage (the geeks said it was as simple as the IP that the Vonage box connects to). I've used MagicJack and it appears to work just fine as well. I guess I just stuck with Vonage because it's what I've had all this time. I guess that's the advantage of being first to the market.


----------



## mickisue1

stilltraveling said:


> You mean he doesn't already own it?
> 
> Vonage was the first one on the block. When it first came out, it worked beautifully on Infinitum. Then one day it went haywire. The forums were all abuzz with conspiracy theories that ultimately turned out to be true once some geeks got on it. I switched to cable a long time ago and have not had any problems since.
> 
> Vonage uses a different technology than Skype (which uses a web protocol), so they must be targeting something specific to Vonage (the geeks said it was as simple as the IP that the Vonage box connects to). I've used MagicJack and it appears to work just fine as well. I guess I just stuck with Vonage because it's what I've had all this time. I guess that's the advantage of being first to the market.


When I got Vonage, sometimes, it worked great. Other times, people told me that I sounded like I was under water. NOT a good thing, when, as I was at the time, you are doing 90% of your business over the phone.

When I decided to change from Vonage to digital phone, they gave me an enormous run around, and told me that I'd be charged $xxx if I didn't keep it the entire six months that I supposedly signed up for. Even if I returned their box.

So, for three months, I paid for Vonage, while not using it. When I called back, three months later, to cancel, they still took 10 minutes to give me a cancellation number, all the time giving a HARD sell about why I was a fool to get rid of them. Yes, of course, I told them I hadn't even used their service for three months.

All communications companies are in business to make money. And all communications companies try to convince you that you really don't want to cancel them. But Vonage has the singular honor of being the only one, to my knowledge, that has both horrid service and trains their employees to bully their canceling customers. Check some of the cancellation horror stories on youtube.


----------



## Anonimo

dsuehurst said:


> I miss Vanilla Wafers, and Jello Pudding Mix, as you can tell I like Banana Pudding. Most things I have adapted to here and if you search hard enough, you can find, although you will pay a high price for some items. I am glad I brought my electic can opener, my toaster oven, my dishes, etc.


Galletas Marías are very similar to vanilla wafers. Vanilla pudding is easy to make from scratch.


----------



## mickisue1

And put in some real bananas, and you'll never miss that artificial banana flavor.


----------



## Ken Wood

Anonimo said:


> Galletas Marías are very similar to vanilla wafers. Vanilla pudding is easy to make from scratch.


Anonimo is spot on here. The Galleta cookies are an excellent sub for Vanilla Wafers, and while nothing can ever be "better" than an original, I like the fact that the Marías seem to hold a bit more of their crunch. 

dsuehurst is apparently an improviser, and is probably light years ahead of me here, but, for the common good, I'll mention this anyway. A favorite Mexican desert of mine is made with the Marías, condensed milk, and lime juice. Also, and this adds a wonderful touch, avocados can be creamed into the mix. 

Before someone flags me for drifting too far off topic, I'll add that I'm glad I brought a willingness to try new foods when I moved to Mexico.


----------



## stilltraveling

Ken Wood said:


> Anonimo is spot on here. The Galleta cookies are an excellent sub for Vanilla Wafers, and while nothing can ever be "better" than an original, I like the fact that the Marías seem to hold a bit more of their crunch.
> 
> dsuehurst is apparently an improviser, and is probably light years ahead of me here, but, for the common good, I'll mention this anyway. A favorite Mexican desert of mine is made with the Marías, condensed milk, and lime juice. Also, and this adds a wonderful touch, avocados can be creamed into the mix.
> 
> Before someone flags me for drifting too far off topic, I'll add that I'm glad I brought a willingness to try new foods when I moved to Mexico.


What is that dessert called? Can you post a recipe?


----------



## nuevavida

*shipping a mattress ?*



MtnWoman said:


> I am so glad I brought my Select Comfort bed. Good mattresses are pricey and my back thanks me!
> 
> What do I miss? My Toddy cold brew coffee maker and my sewing machine.


What was the cost for shipping a mattress? We have a queen tempurpedic and thought it would cost too much to ship from FL to Cozumel. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanMexicali

Anonimo said:


> Galletas Marías are very similar to vanilla wafers. Vanilla pudding is easy to make from scratch.


I thought they are very similar to Digestive Biscuits, not Vanilla Wafers? I forgot the US brand name for them.


----------



## Ken Wood

stilltraveling said:


> What is that dessert called? Can you post a recipe?


Yes, I will, after my wife gets home


----------



## Ken Wood

stilltraveling said:


> What is that dessert called? Can you post a recipe?


1 can evap milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
Lime juice to taste (at least 1/2 cup as this is also necessary to congeal the milk)
Blend well and pour the above over a bed of Galleta Marías, lining the sides of the dish as you would with a banana pudding.
Cool in the fridge, this also aids in the congealing

One ripe avocado can be added prior to blending without deleting anything else.

Provecho


----------



## Anonimo

Ken Wood said:


> Anonimo is spot on here. The Galleta cookies are an excellent sub for Vanilla Wafers, and while nothing can ever be "better" than an original, I like the fact that the Marías seem to hold a bit more of their crunch.
> 
> dsuehurst is apparently an improviser, and is probably light years ahead of me here, but, for the common good, I'll mention this anyway. A favorite Mexican desert of mine is made with the Marías, condensed milk, and lime juice. Also, and this adds a wonderful touch, avocados can be creamed into the mix.
> 
> Before someone flags me for drifting too far off topic, I'll add that I'm glad I brought a willingness to try new foods when I moved to Mexico.


Yes, and the more time you'll spend discovering new foods and brands, the less you'll miss some of those NOB favorites.

Here's another tip: Galletas "HoneyBran", made by a Mexican subsidiary of Nabisco, are a pretty close substitute for graham crackers. I have used them often to make crumb type pie crusts.


----------



## stilltraveling

Ken Wood said:


> 1 can evap milk
> 1 can sweetened condensed milk
> Lime juice to taste (at least 1/2 cup as this is also necessary to congeal the milk)
> Blend well and pour the above over a bed of Galleta Marías, lining the sides of the dish as you would with a banana pudding.
> Cool in the fridge, this also aids in the congealing
> 
> One ripe avocado can be added prior to blending without deleting anything else.
> 
> Provecho


Thanks! :clap2:


----------



## clintaboo

I must say that we brought all our household goods and furnishings along with all my tools power and other.\
Also brought a medium sized hand truck which has paid dividends over and over time and again.\
Uses are getting bottled water moving , moving large plant pots, just moving larger items in general and saving the back


----------



## FHBOY

Will I need my English measure wrenches? I assume everything down there is metric. I heard that the hand tools, even from Home Depot in Mexico are not as up to scratch as the ones we have in the USA. Truth or fiction?


----------



## Guest

FHBOY said:


> Will I need my English measure wrenches? I assume everything down there is metric. I heard that the hand tools, even from Home Depot in Mexico are not as up to scratch as the ones we have in the USA. Truth or fiction?


Fiction on the hand tools. Many here are sold under the name "Truper" and they are just as good as anything I've found in other countries. Most things here are metric.

Electric tools on the other hand are expensive here. If you're not careful, they may tend to walk away too. An electric circular saw or a drill represents about a week's pay to a workman.


----------



## stilltraveling

You can pick up decent used electric hand tools at the central markets in most cities in Mexico. There's always a section that specializes in that type of thing.


----------



## FHBOY

GringoCArlos said:


> Fiction on the hand tools. Many here are sold under the name "Truper" and they are just as good as anything I've found in other countries. Most things here are metric.
> 
> Electric tools on the other hand are expensive here. If you're not careful, they may tend to walk away too. An electric circular saw or a drill represents about a week's pay to a workman.


Nice to see a literary reference in your signature...you do so some class "Ford's in his flivver, all's right with the world."


----------



## terrybahena

I think my husband would say his power tools as he has used them alot in the 2 weeks we've been here. Including building me a bookshelf yesterday (thanx honey). Because for me I would say the 2 boxes of paperbacks in English. There are only a couple of English speakers here and it's their 2nd language, neither have any books in English. I'm on #4 already. Whether it's rain or just too hot for anything else, the hammock calls to me...


----------



## eagles100

*kitchen stuff*

There has been a lot of discussion to bring your kitchen stuff when moving to Mexico, except large appliances. I'm wondering about a microwave that's 2 years old; is that worth bringing? If not, can we get good microwaves there?

Are there any kitchen stuff you wouldn't bring (other than large appliances and obviously cheap articles you've been meaning to get rid of anyway )?


----------



## trpt2345

eagles100 said:


> There has been a lot of discussion to bring your kitchen stuff when moving to Mexico, except large appliances. I'm wondering about a microwave that's 2 years old; is that worth bringing? If not, can we get good microwaves there?
> 
> Are there any kitchen stuff you wouldn't bring (other than large appliances and obviously cheap articles you've been meaning to get rid of anyway )?


You can get a good micro wave for about a hundred bucks. We just bought a fabulous new Samsung refrigerator for about 400 bucks. If you have a favorite blender, toaster or food processor I'd say bring 'em, they're not that big. Good knives and cutlery. But you can get mostly really good stuff here. There are Wal Marts, after all.


----------



## Sisalena

eagles100 said:


> There has been a lot of discussion to bring your kitchen stuff when moving to Mexico, except large appliances. I'm wondering about a microwave that's 2 years old; is that worth bringing? If not, can we get good microwaves there?
> 
> Are there any kitchen stuff you wouldn't bring (other than large appliances and obviously cheap articles you've been meaning to get rid of anyway )?


We brought two microwaves when we moved here 6 years ago, and one of them (that was already a couple of years old when we made the move) is still going strong. The other one (which was newer) burned up! Microwaves, like all electronics, are quite expensive here, but there's a good selection to be had. I'd say on the average, they're twice as expensive as in the States (don't know about prices in Canada).


----------



## elchante

Eagles: If you are going to rent a furnished place, then i would bring very little in the way of kitchen supplies other than your favorite pots and pans. Every place i have rented here around Lake Chapala has had all the basic necessities included [i.e. dishware, glasses, cups, silverware, bowls, microwave, colander, placemats, and the like]. One thing i did find difficult to get in a style i liked down here, oddly enough, is salt and pepper shakers! i've found some cute tiny ones and some larger plastic ones, but i wanted some large enough to use when big groups come over and preferred glass. 

Of the three places i have rented, one did not have an oven [apparently not unusual if you rent a Mexican-owned home; they often only have cooktops] or a toaster or a blender. So i bought a toaster oven to make toast and bake small things that i couldn't do in the microwave and a blender. i'm still happy that i purchased locally, however, and saved that bit of space to move more paperbacks! 

There are so much great looking dishware and glassware down here which you will probably wind up buying that if you ARE going to bring dishware and glassware, i would bring a minimum of it. Gives you an excuse to purchase more and, in places like Tonala, for low prices. 

Oh, and one thing that i brought that i still love and that my friends lust over, is my side-opening manual can opener. You know, the kind that does not open cans from the top down, but rather from the side across. And just a couple of weeks ago, a friend came to visit and i asked him to bring me a multi-sized bottle cap gripper. The older i get, the more problems i have opening bottles and jars. He brought me one from the US that cost him maybe $4.00US and is another thing that i now own that is the envy of my friends! It can assist in opening everything from soft drink bottles to pickle jar lids! So much joy it gives me for so little cost!


----------



## eagles100

elchante said:


> Eagles: If you are going to rent a furnished place, then i would bring very little in the way of kitchen supplies other than your favorite pots and pans.
> 
> There are so much great looking dishware and glassware down here which you will probably wind up buying that if you ARE going to bring dishware and glassware, i would bring a minimum of it. Gives you an excuse to purchase more and, in places like Tonala, for low prices.


Thanks for the reply elchante. 

We will likely rent a furnished place for a while but plan on buying a home after 6+ months.

We will bring minimum regular glassware, some dishes and buy some Mexican ones lol
But I have some good pots and pans, bakeware, etc that I do plan on bringing based on responses ... + a good excuse to bring my good stuff.

As a hobby, I paint glassware (platters, bowls, glasses, etc) so I'll bring a few pieces of those and some fine crystal I've collected over the years.


----------



## pstpier

My DSLR camera and all my great lenses! I am in an eco-responsible development in Tulum called Los Arboles (also the company I work for) and I'd be lost if I didn't have a quality camera to help me remember and enjoy the beautiful surroundings. I walked around on the Tankah beach one evening around dusk and not having it with me made me so upset. Now I don't leave my neighborhood without it.

_________

Patrick St. Pierre
Los Arboles Cobá



noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## Debiinmerida

My favorite thing, from 6 years ago, was my food processor. Of course I see them available here now. And my good stainless steel pots n pans, but I see them here now too.
The thing I always shop for when in the States are shoes, I am a womens sz10, and electronics, I'm a bit of a geek.
I'm in Merida, Yucatan. So depends on where you are going, some places are more progressive.


----------



## Debiinmerida

*re books*

re books - Most larger communities, at least communities with an expat community have an English Language Library. So anything you bring could be donated to them, and of course, there are lots of things there to borrow.

Here in Merida, our Library also has dvds, magazines, people that get English newspapers drop them off for others to read. Be sure to check to see if your community has one!



noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


----------



## nuevavida

MCL said:


> TRUE! My "adopted son" burnt one out due to a poor power connection... And my husband and I have each replaced power converters on our laptops.


Good to know!


----------



## DNP

If you're a hobbyist of any kind, from cooking to photography, bring the things you have grown to rely on that you're happy with.


----------



## CeeZeeMex

I pad; it is an e reader, mini computer for web surfing, tucks away in a small case for travel , powerful and user friendly


----------



## cuylers5746

*Glad I brought my.............*



noracan said:


> I am about to move to Mexico and am curious.What is the one item you are really glad you brought with you to Mexico and why?
> What do you miss the most?
> I hope to take only what I have to have and nothing more. I'd appreciate your advice. Thanks


Hi Noracan;

I'm very glad that I brought my Sears 36" Electric Hedge Trimmer.

What I miss the most. In-N-Out Burgers.

Cuyler


----------



## AmberL27

I was really glad I brought along a couple decent towels, they can be expensive here and are not always that great. Now if only I had thought to bring some decent sheets too...


----------



## Heyduke

The thing I am glad I bought is my truck. I enjoy driving the back roads of Chiapas and go many places that I wouldn't be able to go without it. The thing I miss the most is food.


----------



## TundraGreen

AmberL27 said:


> I was really glad I brought along a couple decent towels, they can be expensive here and are not always that great. Now if only I had thought to bring some decent sheets too...


I had two really different reactions to this comment.

My first reaction was: "Wow! Are towels really that important to anyone?"

On second thought, "This person has learned that the simple things in life count the most."


----------



## Isla Verde

Heyduke said:


> The thing I am glad I bought is my truck. I enjoy driving the back roads of Chiapas and go many places that I wouldn't be able to go without it. The thing I miss the most is food.


I'm surprised to hear that there is no food in Chiapas. The times I've been there I ate very well!


----------



## AmberL27

TundraGreen said:


> I had two really different reactions to this comment.
> 
> My first reaction was: "Wow! Are towels really that important to anyone?"
> 
> On second thought, "This person has learned that the simple things in life count the most."



To me towels are one of the few things you use everyday and getting out of the shower to a nice soft towel instead of a rough one is always a good way to start the day  

Thank you for the beautiful compliment though


----------



## AlanMexicali

AmberL27 said:


> To me towels are one of the few things you use everyday and getting out of the shower to a nice soft towel instead of a rough one is always a good way to start the day
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful compliment though


When you air dry any towel it feels rough until it picks up some moisture. If you dry them in a dryer they come out soft if they are soft to begin with, but here even though we have a propane dryer use it only when in a rush for an item or two.


----------



## makaloco

Hmmm, if I'm in a rush, I hang my towels outdoors. My dryer is an energy-saving one that seems to take forever. I only use it if it's pouring rain and I "have to" do laundry, which happens maybe once every three years.  Different strokes, I guess, but I prefer rough towels over soft fluffy ones. They seems to absorb better and stimulate circulation.


----------



## Heyduke

******* Food*



Isla Verde said:


> I'm surprised to hear that there is no food in Chiapas. The times I've been there I ate very well!


I miss going out to eat American food.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are eating American food, Meso-American food. If you mean USA food; that's mostly a hodgepodge of European cuisine. The Pilgrims would have starved without the help of those that they soon tried to eliminate. Oh well, find a restaurant and order a good arrachera for a steak fix. It will probably come with beans, rice and a salad; American enough for me, especially with a ***** Modelo.


----------



## Heyduke

RVGRINGO said:


> You are eating American food, Meso-American food. If you mean USA food; that's mostly a hodgepodge of European cuisine. The Pilgrims would have starved without the help of those that they soon tried to eliminate. Oh well, find a restaurant and order a good arrachera for a steak fix. It will probably come with beans, rice and a salad; American enough for me, especially with a ***** Modelo.


I am well aware of the food of Chiapas and also aware of the food of the States. I eat in Indigenous restaurants all of the time and drink Dos XX amber beer when I drink but ever once in awhile I would like to eat in something like the Golden Corral. I haven't been back to the states for 5 years and have no plan on returning. Not that it matters but I have two Indigenous women who I would call a girlfriend back in the states. So I know more about their culture than Mexican culture.


----------



## joaquinx

Heyduke said:


> . . . ever once in awhile I would like to eat in something like the Golden Corral.


I have seen their commercials on CNN in the morning and I do not believe that my doctor would endorse me eating that food. I am sympathetic to the desire to eat American food as when I first moved here, I desired those McDonald Sausage 'n Biscuits. I believe that they are now served here, but eight or so years ago, they weren't. I had the opportunity to travel to McAllen and after the shopping and banking were done, I stopped at McD's. I was very, very disappointed in the Sausage 'n Biscuit that I couldn't even finish it. I can buy Johnsville Sausage at Superama and I did buy it a few time. Again, I really can't eat that stuff any more. Now I associate "American" food with high fat. :hurt:


----------



## Isla Verde

Heyduke said:


> Not that it matters but I have two Indigenous women who I would call a girlfriend back in the states. So I know more about their culture than Mexican culture.


The culture of your two indigenous girlfriends is part of Mexican culture, isn't it?


----------



## Heyduke

No not really. They have totally different culture and beliefs.


----------



## mickisue1

If they live in MX, and their culture evolved in what is now MX, then by definition their culture is Mexican.

You mentioned Golden Corral. I know that it's a popular place in the South of the US, but the one time I ate there was also (I swore) the last: the food, to me, was horrid, over cooked, over fried and underflavored.

You might think similar bad thoughts about, oh, hot dish. 

Regional and ethnic traditions make a country richer. There really is no such thing as a national culture, in a country as big as the US or MX.


----------



## Heyduke

I guess we will just have to disagree on if my Indigenous friends are Mexican or Indian but since their culture was here first I would say they have a separate culture. I think I have lived here long enough to know the difference. I used Golden Corral as a example of the type of food not necessarily THE food. I love the food of Chiapas but the question was what do I miss most and it is the food I grew up eating.


----------



## Isla Verde

Heyduke said:


> I guess we will just have to disagree on if my Indigenous friends are Mexican or Indian but since their culture was here first I would say they have a separate culture. I think I have lived here long enough to know the difference.


Do you think that the indigenous cultures of Mexico have not changed in the least bit in the last 500 years?


----------



## Heyduke

No they have changed lots but despite everything the Spanish and the Mexican Govt has done and still is doing to them they have managed to hang on to their culture. I don't know how strong their culture is where you live but here in Chiapas the population is mostly Indigenous Maya. Two years ago there was a Zapatista protest here in San Cris of over 20,000 Indigenous people. 1 year ago over 10,000 Indigenous people protested the use of genetically altered corn and less than a month ago a few thousand people protested the arrest of one of their Indigenous leaders by the Mexican Govt. They want him released. So maybe you think they are part of Mexico but I don't think they do. I sure don't


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Do you think that the indigenous cultures of Mexico have not changed in the least bit in the last 500 years?


What I get from this whole thing is there is a difference between what most people see of Mexico as being "typically Mexican" culture on Mexican TV, the travel shows, their varied music and books and the way some typically Mexican Indigenance people actuall think and do that is not within this finite sterotypical display of, for example pole twisting, a great tourist attraction or embroidering with brightly colored thread etc. This particular image most have of "What is Mexican culture about now." Even the National Geographic type documentaries are all about seeing them at work and home and not what do they think and why do they do things the way they do. You see them making a living sometimes catering to this image within some tourist zones though, why not give them what they expect.


----------



## Heyduke

I would bet that not one person on this form.actually knows a Indigenous family and goes to visit them in there house.


----------



## ckpc

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the forum and in the process of preparing for my move to Mexico early next Spring.

My question is whether or not I should, or CAN, bring spices with me to stock the kitchen. I have a cabinet full, many of them unopened. I love to cook, and don't know if I'll be able to find everything I need down there. (ie. garam masala) I can make it myself if they have the basics, like ground ginger, ground clove and bay leaves. Also curious if you are able to find gluten-free flour, or flour alternatives like almond flour or tapioca flour? I've given up wheat and as many GMO products as I can identify, and want to stick with it because I'm feeling great!

From the reading I've done, I gather that the electrical current is the same as the U.S., is that right? So small appliances like hair dryers and blenders can be brought along without requiring an adapter? Hope so, because the one thing I know I must bring for sure, is my immersion blender wand. Don't know how I ever pureed a "cream of" soup before acquiring it!

Debating on whether I need to bring along my wireless router......any insights?


----------



## terrybahena

Heyduke said:


> I would bet that not one person on this form.actually knows a Indigenous family and goes to visit them in there house.


hmmm well you would lose that bet with me....I'm the only American in the town I live in, and I am getting to know many families.


----------



## Souper

ckpc said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and in the process of preparing for my move to Mexico early next Spring.
> 
> My question is whether or not I should, or CAN, bring spices with me to stock the kitchen. I have a cabinet full, many of them unopened. I love to cook, and don't know if I'll be able to find everything I need down there. (ie. garam masala) I can make it myself if they have the basics, like ground ginger, ground clove and bay leaves. Also curious if you are able to find gluten-free flour, or flour alternatives like almond flour or tapioca flour? I've given up wheat and as many GMO products as I can identify, and want to stick with it because I'm feeling great!
> 
> From the reading I've done, I gather that the electrical current is the same as the U.S., is that right? So small appliances like hair dryers and blenders can be brought along without requiring an adapter? Hope so, because the one thing I know I must bring for sure, is my immersion blender wand. Don't know how I ever pureed a "cream of" soup before acquiring it!
> 
> Debating on whether I need to bring along my wireless router......any insights?


I'd bring everything you mentioned, spices, appliances and router, none are big.
What city are you moving to, someone local may be able to tell you about the flour availability.


----------



## TundraGreen

ckpc said:


> Also curious if you are able to find gluten-free flour, or flour alternatives like almond flour or tapioca flour? I've given up wheat and as many GMO products as I can identify, and want to stick with it because I'm feeling great!


I have looked for gluten free flour, and garbanzo flour without success. I haven't tried the big chain stores but they are not available in the bulk food/grain places that I usually shop like Mamá Coneja, even though they have a very large selection of bins of flours, seeds and related items. Rice flour is commonly available.


----------



## Belizegirl

ckpc said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and in the process of preparing for my move to Mexico early next Spring.
> 
> My question is whether or not I should, or CAN, bring spices with me to stock the kitchen. I have a cabinet full, many of them unopened. I love to cook, and don't know if I'll be able to find everything I need down there. (ie. garam masala) I can make it myself if they have the basics, like ground ginger, ground clove and bay leaves. Also curious if you are able to find gluten-free flour, or flour alternatives like almond flour or tapioca flour? I've given up wheat and as many GMO products as I can identify, and want to stick with it because I'm feeling great!
> 
> From the reading I've done, I gather that the electrical current is the same as the U.S., is that right? So small appliances like hair dryers and blenders can be brought along without requiring an adapter? Hope so, because the one thing I know I must bring for sure, is my immersion blender wand. Don't know how I ever pureed a "cream of" soup before acquiring it!
> 
> Debating on whether I need to bring along my wireless router......any insights?


What you can find very much depends on where you choose to live. 

When you sign up with a Internet provider, a wireless router is provided.


----------



## ckpc

Thank you all for your kind responses.

I'm looking at San Miguel de Allende as my first choice because I have contacts there. My plan is to rent at first, and spend some time investigating other locations during the first year. Places of interest would include Morelia, Oaxaca, Colima, Tepic, and Puebla.

Am I correct in my assumption about the electrical current? Have any of you experienced problems using U.S. electrical appliances? And, is there a website which provides a list that specifies what you can or cannot bring with you to Mexico? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Isla Verde

ckpc said:


> Am I correct in my assumption about the electrical current? Have any of you experienced problems using U.S. electrical appliances?


Yes, you are. No problems though the only one I brought with me was my hair dryer.


----------



## gringotim

ckpc said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new to the forum and in the process of preparing for my move to Mexico early next Spring......................


So does that mean you have decided against Ecuador? 

re; your post on The Rest of the World Forum on Sept 13;
Sorry, I am American, not Canadian, and as of yet I haven't arrived in Ecuador. But this is the only thread I've seen that has mentioned Ecuador, which is high on my list for relocating. How are you liking it there? Are the visas/travel documents hard to acquire? I have a million questions, and since you've made the move, you can probably guess at most of them. 

I would dearly love to hear every detail of your move and your experience living there. This decision to expatriate is overwhelming, and there is so little first hand information about Ecuador. Any help or insight would be most greatly appreciated.

Best regards,
ckpc


----------



## ckpc

gringotim said:


> So does that mean you have decided against Ecuador?
> 
> re; your post on The Rest of the World Forum on Sept 13;
> Sorry, I am American, not Canadian, and as of yet I haven't arrived in Ecuador. But this is the only thread I've seen that has mentioned Ecuador, which is high on my list for relocating. How are you liking it there? Are the visas/travel documents hard to acquire? I have a million questions, and since you've made the move, you can probably guess at most of them.
> 
> I would dearly love to hear every detail of your move and your experience living there. This decision to expatriate is overwhelming, and there is so little first hand information about Ecuador. Any help or insight would be most greatly appreciated.
> 
> Best regards,
> ckpc



No, I haven't decided against Ecuador, but I'm leaning toward Mexico as my first step. I've traveled to Mexico often, so it feels less foreign to me. Frankly, the decision-making is overwhelming, and I realize that I can't decide on where I want to be permanently until I get outside the country and explore from there. It's going to be a process, and trying to make a decision based on what I read on the internet doesn't seem like a sound way to go about it. So often, the stories about the "perfect" place to choose for expatriation, feel like an advertising campaign. I just can't determine what the truth of the matter is until I go and see for myself.
International Living magazine, naming Cuenca, Ecuador as the number one place to retire, has initiated a bit of a rush to that city. Just this week, my chiropractor here in Boulder, CO., said that his friends sold everything and are moving to Cuenca. And, honestly, it does sound very appealing. 

I feel like the character in Carlos Castaneda's book, "The Teachings of Don Juan", who is trying to find his "spot", his place to sit and "be." 

I'm still open to hearing first-hand experiences of what it's like to settle in Ecuador, as it is a close "second" on my list of possibilities. I'm not a Spring chicken, so San Miguel feels like an easier first transition, until I get my sea legs.
Thank you for inquiring, and hope to hear more from you about Ecuador.


----------



## gringotim

ckpc said:


> No, I haven't decided against Ecuador, but I'm leaning toward Mexico as my first step.............................. I'm not a Spring chicken, so San Miguel feels like an easier first transition, until I get my sea legs.
> Thank you for inquiring, and hope to hear more from you about Ecuador.


For years we planned on moving to Manzanillo when we retire in 2 years, (will both be in our mid 50's. We have been there numerous times, even had a condo which we recently sold. We like it cause its not overrun with tourists and its a about as modern a city as you can find in Mexico, Walmart Supercenter, Sams Club, Home Depot (opening soon), KFC, Burger King, Subway, Starbucks, Office Depot, Office Max etc etc, you know all the essentials. But the more people that move to Mexico from the U.S and Canada, the more expensive it gets, also, because we won't have large incomes for the first few years until out gov't pensions kick in, getting visas where going to be do-able, but a hassle, where as in Ecuador you basically need only to invest $25k, and the cost of living is what Mexico was 10-15 years ago. But who knows what the next 2 years will bring......We can only dream, and start counting down the days....good luck in wherever you choose.


----------



## ckpc

gringotim said:


> . But the more people that move to Mexico from the U.S and Canada, the more expensive it gets, also, because we won't have large incomes for the first few years until out gov't pensions kick in, getting visas were going to be do-able, but a hassle, where as in Ecuador you basically need only to invest $25k, and the cost of living is what Mexico was 10-15 years ago. But who knows what the next 2 years will bring......We can only dream, and start counting down the days....good luck in wherever you choose.



Thanks again. You bring up some very good points to consider. Near-term income is also a concern of mine, so I'm glad you brought that up. Very helpful.

Good luck in your decision also.


----------



## mickisue1

This forum is specific to MX, but, of course, there are those (myself included) who have considered other countries.

One of the downsides to Cuenca for me is the elevation.

Another is the months on end of dreary weather--I can get that here, albeit with more cold.

Also, Ecuador is a true third world country, with all the government, education, infrastructure and other issues that are implied by that term.

In addition, their requirements for immigration are much more burdensome than those of MX.

Just as an example, you can stay for 90 days on a tourist visa in EC, in MX it's 180 days.

At any rate, for many reasons, not the least of which is that it's easier to get to and from both the US and the countries where my two oldest live, MX is our country of choice.

The beauty and the people are also huge pluses in its favor.

Back to the topic: what are you most glad you brought when you emigrated to MX?


----------



## Tech Girl

Salto_jorge said:


> UPS to protect my computer.


Other than the commercial delivery service, what does UPS mean?


----------



## TundraGreen

Tech Girl said:


> Other than the commercial delivery service, what does UPS mean?


You are reading some old posts!

UPS = Uninterruptible Power Supply


----------



## AlanMexicali

What is a good price per kilo on "queso Oaxaca estilo?" Is $85.00 pesos OK? This cheese tastes good. I/we finally got tired of the taste of queso fresco at $70.00 pesos per kilo. Too lazy to shop around. :nod:


----------



## ValRomx

Is this thread no longer about the one thing you're glad you brought?


----------



## circle110

That's about what we pay in the tienditas or in the little markets. It's more expensive if you buy the commercial stuff in the supermarket.

Queso Oaxaca is very different from queso fresco - we use both, but for totally different purposes in our cocina: Queso fresco for stuffing enchiladas or chiles rellenos or to sprinkle crumbled on some dishes as a garnish and queso Oaxaca for quesadillas or molletes or on a torta.

For a change of pace we sort of alternate between queso Oaxaca and manchego for that second group of uses.


----------



## mickisue1

circle110 said:


> That's about what we pay in the tienditas or in the little markets. It's more expensive if you buy the commercial stuff in the supermarket.
> 
> Queso Oaxaca is very different from queso fresco - we use both, but for totally different purposes in our cocina: Queso fresco for stuffing enchiladas or chiles rellenos or to sprinkle crumbled on some dishes as a garnish and queso Oaxaca for quesadillas or molletes or on a torta.
> 
> For a change of pace we sort of alternate between queso Oaxaca and manchego for that second group of uses.


I'm familiar with the crumbly queso fresco, and its mild flavor. From your description, Oaxaca appears to be a soft, melting cheese. Would that be accurate? (Always searching for new, yummy cheeses and uses for them.)


----------



## AlanMexicali

circle110 said:


> That's about what we pay in the tienditas or in the little markets. It's more expensive if you buy the commercial stuff in the supermarket.
> 
> Queso Oaxaca is very different from queso fresco - we use both, but for totally different purposes in our cocina: Queso fresco for stuffing enchiladas or chiles rellenos or to sprinkle crumbled on some dishes as a garnish and queso Oaxaca for quesadillas or molletes or on a torta.
> 
> For a change of pace we sort of alternate between queso Oaxaca and manchego for that second group of uses.


Manchego is what I thought queso Oaxaca was almost identical to or even NOB mozzarella but Monterrey jack was sweeter. Yes we only buy the queso at the supermarket when out and again lazy. No need to pay extra.

The $85.00 per kilo is the everyday price at the cheese shop here and the $70.00 pesos [$35.00 for the 1/2 kilo bag] is the price at the mini cheese factory, not much of a drive away from the in laws.

Thanks for the heads up and yes some queso fresco crumbles nicely on many things, especially beans and salads. 

Now I can go back to toaster oven open face cheese and a slice of tomato toast snacks were queso fresco did not work out. 

It really is amasing how much you can save on food by shopping around here.

I FINALLY found a fruteria that sell Mexicali style corn tortillas... the fat large yellow corn type well baked, not the usualy small thin white corn semi raw ones popular here. They need a spot of oil to crisp up when making quesadillas and are tasty that way.


----------



## circle110

mickisue1 said:


> I'm familiar with the crumbly queso fresco, and its mild flavor. From your description, Oaxaca appears to be a soft, melting cheese. Would that be accurate? (Always searching for new, yummy cheeses and uses for them.)


Yes, that would be accurate. Oaxaca has a very mild amount of "funk" to its flavor. I use the term "funk" as in blue cheese is _extremely _ "funky".


----------



## mickisue1

circle110 said:


> Yes, that would be accurate. Oaxaca has a very mild amount of "funk" to its flavor. I use the term "funk" as in blue cheese is _extremely _ "funky".



mmmm funky cheese mmmmmmmm


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> Yes, that would be accurate. Oaxaca has a very mild amount of "funk" to its flavor. I use the term "funk" as in blue cheese is _extremely _ "funky".


I love queso de Oaxaca! I would add that it has a nice chewy texture. I always buy it from the truck that sells it in my neighborhood on Sundays, along with other treats, like dried apples and nuez de la India


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I love queso de Oaxaca! I would add that it has a nice chewy texture. I always buy it from the truck that sells it in my neighborhood on Sundays, along with other treats, like dried apples and nuez de la India


How much does the vendor charge there in DF for it? I found some vendors in the side streets near Monumento de la Revolucion charge less there than here on a few items, like a bag of french fries or hot fresh cooked potato chips, etc.


----------



## circle110

AlanMexicali said:


> Manchego is what I thought queso Oaxaca was almost identical to or even NOB mozzarella but Monterrey jack was sweeter. Yes we only buy the queso at the supermarket when out and again lazy. No need to pay extra.
> 
> The $85.00 per kilo is the everyday price at the cheese shop here and the $70.00 pesos [$35.00 for the 1/2 kilo bag] is the price at the mini cheese factory, not much of a drive away from the in laws.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up and yes some queso fresco crumbles nicely on many things, especially beans and salads.
> 
> Now I can go back to toaster oven open face cheese and a slice of tomato toast snacks were queso fresco did not work out.
> 
> It really is amasing how much you can save on food by shopping around here.
> 
> I FINALLY found a fruteria that sell Mexicali style corn tortillas... the fat large yellow corn type well baked, not the usualy small thin white corn semi raw ones popular here. They need a spot of oil to crisp up when making quesadillas and are tasty that way.


I'd say manchego is similar to Oaxaca but, as I mentioned in my reply to Mickisue, I find that Oaxaca has a bit more "character" to its flavor. Sometimes I want that, and sometimes I prefer the milder flavor of manchego. The manchego we buy is very similar to Monterrey jack and when we go to the US, we use jack cheese to replace manchego. 

Since I grew up in Chicago, I am addicted to good pizza and the pizza here in Guanajuato is HORRIBLE. Inedible. So I make my own pizzas here at home and have found the combo of manchego and mozzarella to work very well. When I compare the two side by side, I think the mozzarella is a little saltier and drier than the manchego, which is softer and a little bit sweeter. We also make chicken parmasian and if we don't have mozzarella, the manchego works just fine in its place. For the pizza I always use the combo.

I'm starting to get hungry writing all this! Mmmm, pollo con mole verde is on the menu at casa circle110 for today. No cheese involved, but very tasty!


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> How much does the vendor charge there in DF for it? I found some vendors in the side streets near Monumento de la Revolucion charge less there than here on a few items, like a bag of french fries or hot fresh cooked potato chips, etc.


It's been a couple of weeks since I bought some, and I always buy it with other items, so I'm sure of the price. Maybe 40 to 50 pesos for 250 grams. The truck I patronize does not have cooked items like the french fries and chips you mention.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> It's been a couple of weeks since I bought some, and I always buy it with other items, so I'm sure of the price. Maybe 40 to 50 pesos for 250 grams. The truck I patronize does not have cooked items like the french fries and chips you mention.


No I meant the food vendors there. I presume the competion is the reason. Here there are fewer street food vendors than there and the permits are area specific it looks like. Most vendors set up at the daily moving tianguis. There a very few trucks or carts moving around here compared to some places I have been.

The ones that stay put have to break down their site and reset up in the morning if it public property, but not always the case.


----------



## Guategringo

> I'm starting to get hungry writing all this! Mmmm, pollo con mole verde is on the menu at casa circle110 for today. No cheese involved, but very tasty!


Here in Guate my wife makes enchiladas verdes using either Oaxaca or Manchego. She cooks up breast of chicken or boneless pork chops and then shreds them. Mixes that with the cheese and rolls it inside a flour tortilla or a corn tortilla. 

For the sauce she uses green peppers, onions, mil tomate (tomatillos) and garlic. She boild that until it is soft to touch and then mixes it in the blender. If the mil tomate are too big (here they are very small) you can put in some sugar to cut the bitterness. After boiling down the sauce so it is a bit thicker, she puts the rolled tortillas in a baking pan, covers them with the enchillada sauce and bakes for 20 minutes. When served she puts either dried crumbled cheese, which here in Guate is real strong or parmesan cheese, plus a dollop of sour cream and shredded lettuce..... Just another use of Oaxaca or Manchego cheese


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> Here in Guate my wife makes enchiladas verdes using either Oaxaca or Manchego. She cooks up breast of chicken or boneless pork chops and then shreds them. Mixes that with the cheese and rolls it inside a flour tortilla or a corn tortilla.
> 
> For the sauce she uses green peppers, onions, mil tomate (tomatillos) and garlic. She boild that until it is soft to touch and then mixes it in the blender. If the mil tomate are too big (here they are very small) you can put in some sugar to cut the bitterness. After boiling down the sauce so it is a bit thicker, she puts the rolled tortillas in a baking pan, covers them with the enchillada sauce and bakes for 20 minutes. When served she puts either dried crumbled cheese, which here in Guate is real strong or parmesan cheese, plus a dollop of sour cream and shredded lettuce..... Just another use of Oaxaca or Manchego cheese[/QUOTE
> 
> Mmmmm! Can I come to your house for dinner?


----------



## Guategringo

Mmmmm! Can I come to your house for dinner?[/QUOTE]

If its is before May 15 you will have to travel to Guatemala to enjoy a meal.. after the 15th we will be moving to Queretaro and you are always welcome to visit there as well.


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> Mmmmm! Can I come to your house for dinner?





> If its is before May 15 you will have to travel to Guatemala to enjoy a meal.. after the 15th we will be moving to Queretaro and you are always welcome to visit there as well.


There is a slight chance I may visit a friend living in San Pablo, Guatemala, before you depart for Mexico. There's a much better chance I'll show up on your doorstep in Querétaro . Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## AlexPerrault

Real Maple Syrup!!!


----------



## mickisue1

Isla Verde said:


> Guategringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Guate my wife makes enchiladas verdes using either Oaxaca or Manchego. She cooks up breast of chicken or boneless pork chops and then shreds them. Mixes that with the cheese and rolls it inside a flour tortilla or a corn tortilla.
> 
> For the sauce she uses green peppers, onions, mil tomate (tomatillos) and garlic. She boild that until it is soft to touch and then mixes it in the blender. If the mil tomate are too big (here they are very small) you can put in some sugar to cut the bitterness. After boiling down the sauce so it is a bit thicker, she puts the rolled tortillas in a baking pan, covers them with the enchillada sauce and bakes for 20 minutes. When served she puts either dried crumbled cheese, which here in Guate is real strong or parmesan cheese, plus a dollop of sour cream and shredded lettuce..... Just another use of Oaxaca or Manchego cheese[/QUOTE
> 
> Mmmmm! Can I come to your house for dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts, exactly!
Click to expand...


----------



## Guategringo

mickisue1 said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts, exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a meal!!
> 
> We once made 85 of those enchiladas for a birthday party my wife threw for me.
> 
> On another note, we cannot wait to get to Quererato... I am looking forward to getting there settling in and starting to write.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guategringo

Isla Verde said:


> There is a slight chance I may visit a friend living in San Pablo, Guatemala, before you depart for Mexico. There's a much better chance I'll show up on your doorstep in Querétaro . Thanks for the invitation!


I have not been to San Pablo in years, as a matter of fact it has been years since I went to Lake Atitlan or Panajachel. Lovely place, but has changed a lot of recent...


----------



## Isla Verde

Guategringo said:


> I have not been to San Pablo in years, as a matter of fact it has been years since I went to Lake Atitlan or Panajachel. Lovely place, but has changed a lot of recent...


My friend likes the place for its natural beauty but finds quite a few of the expats not to her taste.


----------



## Sisalena

Looks like we've gotten a bit off topic here. Will the moderator please take all these "cooking" posts and put them somewhere better suited to their topic?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Glad I read all of this. We will be pulling a travel trailer down in February and I now know to bring more tools such as a circular saw, drill, saber saw and of course hand tools, electrical connectors and such. I have one large tool box that should store it all.

My fiance has good stainless cookware, we will stock up on sheets and soft towels, American spices that we are used to, etc. Thank you for all of the advice.


----------



## Isla Verde

Andreas_Montoya said:


> My fiance has good stainless cookware, we will stock up on sheets and soft towels, American spices that we are used to, etc. Thank you for all of the advice.


Stocking up on sheets and towels is a good idea. Re spices, I've found everything I need in my local supermarket.


----------



## Guategringo

Sisalena said:


> Looks like we've gotten a bit off topic here. Will the moderator please take all these "cooking" posts and put them somewhere better suited to their topic?


All these cooking posts, one post about enchiladas verdes... come on broaden your horizons.. take off the blinders, use some periferial vision, have an open mind... it is not like you are paying to receive, read or post here on this wonderful site.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

OK, tool boxes are organized, one electrical, one carpentry and the other auto will take time. Loaded the circular saw, saber saw and drill.

My fiance and I have become quite addicted to our Kuerig, great, strong coffee in under 2 minutes. Can you buy the K cup refills in Playa Del Carmen?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Good luck on finding those little coffee things. Mexico has some great coffees and they come ground or as beans; in bags.
Carpentry tools? Mexico is short on trees and lumber is very, very expensive; mostly imported. Powder post beetles and termites abound. Construction is masonry for good reasons.


----------



## mickisue1

Andreas_Montoya said:


> OK, tool boxes are organized, one electrical, one carpentry and the other auto will take time. Loaded the circular saw, saber saw and drill.
> 
> My fiance and I have become quite addicted to our Kuerig, great, strong coffee in under 2 minutes. Can you buy the K cup refills in Playa Del Carmen?


Aside from the fact that they don't produce as good of coffee as freshly ground beans, there's the whole obscenely wasteful issue of throwing away little plastic containers, every time you make a cup of coffee.

Are you planning to retire in MX? I recommend embracing the pleasure of taking time to grind your own beans when you make coffee. One of the benefits is that you can grind it to your liking: coarse for French press, medium for regular drip if you use it, or fine for espresso. 

We threw out the drip pots in favor of the French roast and the espresso. A choice of little, medium or big espresso pots for the stovetop means that you can make coffee for two, four or eight people, assuming espresso cups. All of the above: coffee grinder, French press pot and three sizes of espresso pots, even a few espresso cups, will take up less room to pack than just the Keurig machine. Not to mention those little plastic cups.


----------



## Souper

Andreas_Montoya said:


> OK, tool boxes are organized, one electrical, one carpentry and the other auto will take time. Loaded the circular saw, saber saw and drill.
> 
> My fiance and I have become quite addicted to our Kuerig, great, strong coffee in under 2 minutes. Can you buy the K cup refills in Playa Del Carmen?


You can buy the empty plastic K cups in the USA to fill yourself in Mexico. I just saw a package of four for $10 at Walgreens this morning. Can't vouch for them, I don't use a Keurig, love my cheapo COSTCO coffee.


----------



## chicaperdida

WAXIEDOS said:


> I learned the hard way that if you take vitamins and/or supplements, you had better
> bring enough down for the length of your stay. Other than the main ones (vit C,vit E)
> it's almost impossible to find them!


Uh-oh, good to know. Thanks. 


Probably a stupid question, but do they sell soymilk in Mexico (particularly Chiapas) I might possibly move there someday and cannot drink cow's milk.


----------



## michmex

chicaperdida said:


> Uh-oh, good to know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but do they sell soymilk in Mexico (particularly Chiapas) I might possibly move there someday and cannot drink cow's milk.


Soy products can be found in many stores. In Mexico City the most common brand is AdeS which comes in both natural and flavored varieties. It is found most often in tetrapacks but also in powder form.

Here is a link to a Superama site showing the various products available. Superama is a Walmart brand here and has the most easily searchable website. Similar products can be found in other Walmart brands such as Super Walmart, Sams Club and Aurerra. Other widely found supermarket stores are Mega and Soriana.

Superama

Busqueda de artículos


----------



## michmex

Andreas_Montoya said:


> OK, tool boxes are organized, one electrical, one carpentry and the other auto will take time. Loaded the circular saw, saber saw and drill.
> 
> My fiance and I have become quite addicted to our Kuerig, great, strong coffee in under 2 minutes. Can you buy the K cup refills in Playa Del Carmen?


Kuerig refills will be very difficult to find in Mexico. The popular product here is the Dolce Gusto machine produced by Nescafe. I do not believe the small plastic cups are interchangeable. Similar to the Kuerig but with very few coffee refill varieties available.

An excellent Mexican coffee with both a full and bold flavor with a mild aftertaste is Oaxaca Pluma. It can be found under the Blason brand and is most commonly found as ground beans.


----------



## joaquinx

chicaperdida said:


> Probably a stupid question, but do they sell soymilk in Mexico (particularly Chiapas) I might possibly move there someday and cannot drink cow's milk.


The brand *Ades* markets 1l. cartons of Soy Milk, regular, light, and added Calcium. I buy mine at Chedraui.


----------



## chicaperdida

joaquinx said:


> The brand *Ades* markets 1l. cartons of Soy Milk, regular, light, and added Calcium. I buy mine at Chedraui.


Whew, good. Thanks.


----------

